# The Darkness That Comes Before [IC]



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2004)

[Posting Guidelines]

For this game I would like actions to be between *asterisks*, thoughts to be in italics, and words to be in "quotes." Occasionally I will put information for a single player or words in a language that only certain people know in spoiler text. So please read the entire post including the OOC information at the bottom before highlighting any spoiler text. If you wish to use colors for certain things, go ahead, but be sure to include the thing above. Also, when in doubt, go for the lighter color.

For combat, please include any conditional modifiers at the end in the OOC.


Spoiler



The above was borrowed from Isida Kep'Tukari


[Current Character Roster]

*Mahe*, human exalted druid5, played by Thomas Hobbes
*Folco*, halfling ranger5, played by flyingricepaddy
*Gespath Muckraker*, human wizard5, played by Ghostknight
*Donner Hund*, halfling fighter5, played by Ferrix
*Ian Chamberlain*, human telepath5, played by Serpenteye
*Taneth Aislan*, elven wizard5, played by Quirhid
*Dara Dragondaughter*, human ranger1/barbarian1/rogue3, played by Thanee

[Prologue]
*Achamian stepped back from entrance to the alley, _It's not possible, not here, not now._ His mind screamed.  _How could the Consult have infiltrated Sumna, the City of the Tusk, home of the Shriah and the Thousand Temples.  This just can't be happening._ Being a spy for the Mandate, he was always on the look out for the Consult, but there hadn't been any sign of them in 2000 years ~ if the records could be trusted.  But there was no denying that the creature he had just seen must have been of the Consult.* 

*It had stood there, stooped over a body, blood splattered every where in the darkened alley.  It's hunched form, spines bristling along its back, had turned it's head slowly looking directly at him.  It's lips peeled back revealing long sharp teeth the length of daggers dripping with a black ichor.  Dark blood covered it's dark fur almost completely.  He ran then, he ran because his life depended on it.  He knew with a frightening certainty that the creature had seen his aura. That it knew he was among the Schoolmen of the Great Schools.*

*As soon as he had reached the next alley across the marketplace he ducked inside chanting as quietly as he could, his heavy breathing punctuating the arcane syllables.  As his vision began to blur, the wavering shadow of his spell wisking him out of harms way, he looked back towards the crowds of the market.  There unphased by the people surging around it, stood a dark figure, tall in it's dark red cloak.  Those eyes, those sheer black eyes, just as he had seen in his dreams ever since joining the Order.  His scream was drowned out as the spell he weaved took him far away to the safety of his sanctum.* 

*He had much to report to the order, not only the Consult, but also the Shriah and his Holy War.  He had seen his friend Jorhian, a high placed templar in the Thousand Temples, only yesterday.  His friend, once his pupil, had confirmed what everyone was talking about.  The Shriah did intent to declare a Holy War and on the morrow he would declare against whom the People of the Tusk would march. As his mind raced through the possibilities something slowly dawned on him, he knew the body that had lain in the alleyway, it had been Jorhian.*

Chapter 1, the River's Wish Inn
*Gespeth ordered another drink from the rather attractive looking serving girl.  She had introduced herself as Mary when she had brought his first flagon of ale.  While waiting for his second he pondered what had brought him to this small tavern on the banks of the Shaul River.  As a member of the Mysunsai School, he was often looking for paying work a mercenary mage for hire.*

*He looked around at the other patrons sizing them up to see if any might provide him with employment.  In one corner sat a small halfling, surrounded by dogs, 5 of them lay at his feet.  He looked like he had seen many battles, with his slightly unkept look and heavy equipment lying at his side. At another table a young man was dressed in simple unadorned clothing of black and green, sporting black hair.  He was sitting quietly by himself, quite at home eating alone.*

*At another table a smaller man sat talking with a woman.  The man was dressed in a loose hooded green robe with a large golden oak embroidered into the back. As Gespeth watched the man lowered his hood, revealing a pair of slightly pointed ears.  An elf then?  Perhaps.  Not many of them around these parts.  But in Gespeth's training he had met a couple, friends of his mentor.  The woman was tall and blond, her straight hair falling over her fine black mail. She had a very large sword resting against the back of her chair and by the look of her she definitely knew how to use it.*

*Just then two people entered the inn, sunlight shining through the door as they opened the door.  The tall man dressed in simple robes and carrying a large staff looked a little out of place in a building like this one, but the small halfling looked happy to be there.  They were talking jovially as the entered, looking around for a place to sit.  Having delivered your ale while you were watching those around, Mary has walked up to the two newcomers.*

"Welcome, Mahe and Folco, glad to see the two of you again.  What brings you out to the eaves of the Glimmerwood?" Mary said to the man and the halfling.

[ooc: there we go everyone is in the inn.  I have started the introduction from Gespeth's point of view just as an angle.  Feel free to rp out any introductions you with to make.]

[Links]

In Character thread
Out of Character thread
Rogues Gallery thread
Maps page


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 5, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Chapter 1, the River's Wish Inn
> *Gespeth ordered another drink from the rather attractive looking serving girl.  She had introduced herself as Mary when she had brought his first flagon of ale.  While waiting for his second he pondered what had brought him to this small tavern on the banks of the Shaul River.  As a member of the Mysunsai School, he was often looking for paying work a mercenary mage for hire.*
> 
> *He looked around at the other patrons sizing them up to see if any might provide him with employment.  In one corner sat a small halfling, surrounded by dogs, 5 of them lay at his feet.  He looked like he had seen many battles, with his slightly unkept look and heavy equipment lying at his side. At another table a young man was dressed in simple unadorned clothing of black and green, sporting black hair.  He was sitting quietly by himself, quite at home eating alone.*
> ...




*Looking around the crowd in the inn, Gespeth decided that this was a pretty mixed crowd, and quite a gathering of travellers!  The most likely candidates appeared to be the two that had just entered, they appeared to be local (or at leats here often enough that the pretty serving girl knew them)*

*Waiting to catch her attention he called Mary over*

"Maybe you can help me Mary, what can you tell me about those two that just arrived?"


----------



## Thanee (Apr 5, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

It has been a while, since Dara had earned her last coins, and the few gold pieces she had left, wouldn't get her very far from where she was. She visited the local tavern, as this was the best location to find employment usually, but so far, there was nothing in sight.

As the unequal pair enters, Dara turns around to look at the new arrivals, but they just seem to be travelers and so she gets back to her ale.

A smile forms around her lips, as she remembers the first time she met a halfling, a few months ago. She would never underestimate the 'little folk' again.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 5, 2004)

*Taneth stopped chatting with the woman ...well, the woman talked mostly, but he listened very politely.*

This was his second tome among the humans -or around anyone for that matter, since he started wandering in the plains. He was rather shy when he walked in and he didn't knew all the local customs. Thanks for the very understanding serving girl, he managed to get a drink after a short while.

*When the two walked in, he barely noticed them under his hood. He was too concentrated on his wine.*


----------



## Thanee (Apr 5, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_“They seem to be here quite often,”_ Dara remarks, when the waitress greets the two. She doesn't expect an answer, the elf, who was sitting at her table, was more of the reclusive type.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 5, 2004)

*Donner stroked the ears of the largest of the five hounds and took a swill of his ale.  Having stayed in the inn a night or two, he felt restless and ready to set out again on another job, hopefully this time with a party which wouldn't turn tail at the first sign of trouble.  Finishing the last of his ale he wondered if it'd be worth it to have another tonight.*

*Looking to the oddly-matched pair as they entered, he runs a hand across his stubble thinking _those two look like they could hold their own._ "What d'you think Grizzle?"  The question aimed at the largest hound, which then promptly nuzzled against him and wagged it's tail.  "Guess you like 'em already."  With that, he waited for the waitress to come by to ask her about the warmly-greeted travelers, and order another ale.*


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 5, 2004)

*Ian turned the emerald over in his hand, playing distractedly with it's smooth surface as he carried on a telepathic communication with his companion.* _-Remind me again why we have returned to this cesspit of a village. We could be swimming in wine in the pleasure domes of the Capital, we could explore the hidden places of the finest whores in the known world. You know what you can do with your powers. With your skill and my brains there are no limits to how far we could go.- _  
*Ian laughs quietly, seemingly to himself, and answers the psi-crystal with a thought.*
_-And I would be killed within hours of making the attempt, if I wasn't struck down immediately. Your attempts of getting rid of me are becoming tiresome. I see right through you.- he holds the stone up for a moment, -Literally. And I don't see any brains, literally nor figuratively. Now hush, and take a look at the people who just came in. Don't they look like worthy candidates?-_
The derision oozing from the emerald is almost a physical force, thick and heavy with sulky loathing. _-Why, yes Master. Don't they look like a fine pair of pigsuckers. A swineherd and his little toy, or perhaps a retarded son, or why not both. Yes, yes, go over there and introduce yourself 'Please, sir, may I join the pigsucker's guild. It's not like I have anything better to do.' Idiot.-_
_-Coming from you, Liar, I take that as an agreement.-_
_-I love you, Master.-_
_-I hate you too, Liar.-
-Hey, I'm the one who's made of stone. What's your excuse?-
-Oh, just shut up.-_


ooc: Sorry if the crystal is a bit rude, if I'm offending anyone I can tone it down a little. It's my evil side-kick and comic relief, finely in tune with his Id. I think it could be fun to have it around, but not if it hurts someone's feelings irl.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 6, 2004)

*As the two at the door find their way in, they make to a table towards the back of the tavern, over looking the river at the back.  It is a nice summer afternoon, the sun is shining high in the cloudless blue sky.  Out the back, a large patio sits out over the river.  No one is out there at the moment and the door to it is currently closed.  There are a few chairs their however, and it looks quite nice.*  

*The inn lies right beside the road as it crosses the Shaul river at River's Run Bridge.  There are a few other buildings that have taken advantage of the location, including a general store and a blacksmith.  To the north of the river more and more farms dot the landscape, but to the west a large green forest sits on the northern bank of the river heading off towards the tall mountains far in the distance.*

*After Mary has ushered her two friends in, she heads over to Gespeth seeing his attention on her.  At his question she replies, "Them, they dwell within the Glimmerwood off to the west.  The tall one, Mahe, is a druid of the forest and caretaker of the animals that live there.  The smaller one, Folco has been traveling with Mahe for a while now."

*A few minutes later another traveller entered the inn.  This traveller looked a little more exotic than the other two.  The woman was dressed in a fine embroidered silk blouse that seemed to shift colors in the sunlight from behind and pale white pants that hung very loose.  The shirt settled on mostly deeper shades of green as the door closed.  She had a thin face, with a slight tip to the point of her ears, but what was most interesting was the tattoo on her cheeks.  Both cheeks sported vibrant blue-green summer leaves twining down on vines from the corners of her eyes.  The effect made it look like she was crying vines.*

*Approaching the new comer, Mary spoke offering her a set and an ale to ease her after a long journey.  She spoke something to Mary quietly which no one could hear from where they were seated.  Mary nodded once, and ushered her into the room.*

"Greetings fellow travellers.  I don't know if you believe in fate or not, but I see this as divine providence ~ a gathering of great heroes." the woman said in halting Low Sheyic.  Her accent was qute strong, but not one that even Taneth recognized.  "I am Nalya, of the Transcendent Owl Sept.  I have come here seeking all of you, for I have seen you all before ~ in my dreams. If you will allow me to I would like to speak to all of you about the prophesies that my people have passed down for generations."

"The prophesy speaks of the return of Mog-Pharau, the No-God and the coming of the Second Apocalypse. It details very specific signs to watch for, and I believe that some of those signs have come to pass.  The tribal elders have given me, the one with the sight, the task of bringing word to the heroes who are destined to stop this from happening.  Thus I am here before you, to ask that you listen to the entirety of my tale."

*Of everyone here there are two who understand a little of what she speaks. Gespeth having studied in one of the libraries of the Mysunsai knows that the Mandate an opposing school often tries to spread tales of the Apocalypse, but few legends or tomes even hint that such an event occured.  Taneth, the group of wizards who taught you the elements of magic spoke of someone called the No-God and his servants the Sranc, a deadly group of beastial hunters who had once crawled across Earwa hunting humans and elves alike.*

[ooc: SerpentEye, Liar's attitude is fine, but you might want to tone down anything that would be picked up by the boards censors as the smilies are a bit distracting.]


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 6, 2004)

*Donner watches the newcomer intently, when the words "Second Apocalypse" are uttered a sort of grim smile comes over his face and he strokes the ears of Grizzle and listens to what the woman has to say with a resolute intensity.*


----------



## Thanee (Apr 6, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

Dara watches the woman closely. Unconsciously, she nods a few times, while she speaks.

Fate? Many has happened in the past, which could be contributed to fate.

She continues to listen, as the woman obviously hasn't finished yet, staying silent for now.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 6, 2004)

_Fate, hah... A cruel and twisted fate for me._

*Listening carefully*


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 6, 2004)

Ian looks at the woman in momentary surprise, taken aback by the strange sence of resonance her words have within him. It was almost as if he knew that what she said was true, rediculous as it sounded that he was destined to save the world.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 6, 2004)

Ian breaks the awkward silence, "Please continue. Who is No-god you speak of and what sets him apart from the other ten thousand Gods?"
_-'The Apocalypse'? Why you are even talking to this lunatic is beyond me, she's not sexy enough to put up with her madness. That barwench seems simple enough, though. An ugly face, but her body makes up for it...-_

ooc: btw, cursive text within - - is telepathic communication between Ian and his Psi-crystal.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Nalya's Tale*

The woman, Nalya, sees that everyone is eager to here the rest of the tale. Looking around at the room, she sees that only the prophesied heroes and maybe one or two people from the staff are around.  She decides to continue despite any misgivings she might have telling this to people she knows will not understand.

"A long time ago, the very existence of the lands was threatened, Men and Elven alike... A vicious force of evil arose, calling himself the No-God. Many flocked to his banner, and mighty became his army. The men of the Three Seas could do nothing to stop his army, and were rapidly driven back. All hope seemed lost, until one Man arose to challenge the No-God. His powers were great, and he scattered many of the No-God's followers from this world. By the city of Shimeh, he called to the gods of the Tusk to aid him, and many angels rallied to his cause. Man and angel fought hard that day, and under the lead of Anasurimbor, they defeated the armies of the No-God. They followed him to his citadel of obsidian, and took the fight upon the No-God himself. In Golgotterath, the man Anasurimbor defeated the No-God. But this would not last. With its dying breath, the No-God proclaimed its return, and the coming of the second Apocalypse..."

"The Elders still know of these stories, though man has forgotten them. They have been told, so that we will not be struck unaware. They, who know the signs, have seen the portents of the coming of the Second Apocalypse. The No-God is rising once more, and you seven are destined to fight him."


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 7, 2004)

*Taneth takes a sip of his wine. Under his hood he carefully observerves the situation. He evaluates every reaction that the rest of the people make.*

_How can we be sure, that this is true? If she has no proof, she's just a petty jester stealing my valuable time._

*Outside he shows little interest, but in the inside he is eager to learn more about these events.*


----------



## Thanee (Apr 7, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

As Nalya seems to halt in her tale, Dara stands up and addresses her.

_“So, if we are, as you say, destined to follow in Anasurimbor's steps, what are we supposed to do now? How can we stop this Apocalypse from happening?”_


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 7, 2004)

"And how do we know that what you are telling us is the truth? That the No-god is a greater evil than his enemies? The myth you are speaking of is so ancient that the truths it may have contained are surely twisted by the passage of time and an aeon of religious politics."


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 7, 2004)

*with a gruff chuckle, Donner raises his voice "now wait a minute there people, give the doomsayer a chance to finish." With that he raises his mug of ale, giving an imaginary toast to the objectionable folks and takes a swig.*


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 8, 2004)

Mahe raises his eyebrows as the girl speaks, remaining silent as the others ask their question.  It's certainly a fantastic claim- the apocalypse is coming, and this mythical "Mog-Pharau" is returning to ravage the world.  He leans over to Falco, not taking his eyes off of Nalya.  "What do you think, friend?"  he asks, not wanting to color his companion's reply with his own opinion.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Prophesies and Dreams*

Nalya pauses in her tale to hear what those assembled think so far.  Gaging the reactions of the crowd, it would appear that most are atleast willing to listen.  But like all who hear of the No-God they are skeptical and with good reason.  She gestures Mary to bring her a drink before continuing, 

"That I know each of your names from my dreams will probably not convince any nay-sayers.  But Ian if you are willing to listen, I thought I might first tell you a bit more about the specifics of the prophesies as they directly pertain to how I can both prove that the No-God's return is imminent and indeed how we might together stop it from happening. The prophesies tell of seven signs that will herald the return of the No-God and the coming of the Second Apocalypse."

She begins to list them and the first few sound more like astrological mumbo-jumbo than anything else, such as the constellation Celebra will be in the houses of both Gon and Malvor during the first equinox, etc. Things start to get more interesting when she tells of the Holy War. While there have been holy wars before, to have one coinside with all of the events outlined presages dire consequences. 

The final three events have not yet come to pass. The first details several bastions of evil being re-opened by the unsuspecting. The second says that a nation will fall, the third that the minions of the No-God will be loosed upon the world throwing it into utter chaos.

"We must move quickly, for not only do we need to find out if the fifth sign has revealed itself yet, but we must also do so quickly. For we need to alert those in power of the threat. People will not believe us, thus the need for tanglible proof both to proove it to you and to others."

"Their used to be an ancient bastion of evil that was rumor to exist on this side of the Hethanta mountain range, within a deep forest.  The tower was called the Golkuroeth Tree, a great tree that reached higher than all the surrounding trees.  From there the demon, Kaerthenys the Plagueborn marched his legions of wild beasts upon the kingdoms of the Three Seas.  If indeed the prophesies are coming true than the fifth sign indicates that the fortresses such as these will soon open."

"Will you atleast accompany me to this forest so that I might have the chance to prove to you that these things are coming true?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 8, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Will you atleast accompany me to this forest so that I might have the chance to prove to you that these things are coming true?"[/color]





ooc: Sorry about the delay in posting.  It has been passover, and the good Jewish boy I am I don;t use the computer on religious holidays   SO unfortunately since Passover continues into next week (so no posting on Saturday, Monday, Tuesday).  After that I will be checking and posting once a day as normal (excluding Saturdays, the Sabbath)

IC:
*Gespeth looked at Nalya. *

_Well, either she knows something or she is insane.  I need to see whare this can lead, may even be a job in it.  It is is the Mandate, at least maybe I can take some money from theor coffers.  It would be strange to work for another school though._ 

"I have read some vague hints about what you speak.  However I am under oath to serve and tithe to my school.  My time is not always my own so I need to know, aside form these vague, historically unsupported, prophecies of doom, why should I come with you?  If you hire me, I can assure you of my word and my loyal support.  Otherwise I cannot see a compelling reason to follow you and not wait for an opportunity at a paying job."

*Looking around him Gespeth notes that none of the other patrons seems inclined to jump up and join in.  No one, it seems, is too keen to rush out with a bunch of strangers and start trekking over the mountains.  Rightly so, he would be far more comfortable when he knows who these other "heroes" are!


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 8, 2004)

deleted double post


----------



## Thanee (Apr 8, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_“I do not know yet, what this is all about, but some of what you said has been true and so I am willing to believe the rest of your prophecy. Any direction from here is as good as any other to me, so I will accompany you and see your prove with my own eyes.”_


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 8, 2004)

Taneth scales everything he just heard in his mind. He has also read about these events. He never really believed them. -They weren't his problem, until now apparently.

*He looks the wine glass intensively. Playing with it, he seems to be having trouble accepting this information.*

_My search seems to be nearing an end. Has my two years of wandering been in vain? It can't be. Not yet! If this woman speaks the truth however, soon there will be no love to search. <sigh> I shall do this for you my love. None shall take you from me! Not even this No-God and his minions. I only pray that I would still meet you again, my sweet Aryassa. We will meet again, my love... but not yet._

"After careful pondering, I've decided to join you. After all, I have nothing to lose anymore."  *He finishes his wine glass, takes his sword and places it on the table.* "My sword is yours",  Taneth says calmly. "...but if you dare to fool me, I promise, I will use it to cut your tongue", he continues.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 9, 2004)

Mahe snorts audibly.  _You're a dramatic one, aren't you?  You civilized folk are far too quick to pin things on words.  Swearin' this and promisin' that.  Get a right bloody mess, sure enough._


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 9, 2004)

*Ian shrugs,* "I don't really have anything else to do, so I may as well come with you. If the ruin really has been closed until now there's half a chance that it holds ancient treasures waiting for us, a sufficient reason to go wether or not the prophesy is true."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 10, 2004)

Mahe gives a short, barking laugh, and speaks for the first time to the whole room.  "Ah, now there's a motivation for savin' the world- gold.  Bastions of evil opened by the unsuspectin', eh?  Say anything about the greedy?"  He shakes his head.  "Ah, what the hell.  Ye'll need a guide, if'n it's in the forest, and if I don't tag along I'll just have t' pull your fat outta the fire anyway.  Damned if I'll have you'll dyin' all over my home.  Better'n the blind leadin' the blind."  He nods in Nalya's direction.  "Name's Mahe.  I gen'rally keep t' m'self in the forest, so you're lucky ye caught me, I suppose."  He gestures to his halfling Companion.  "This' Folco, who's perfectly cap'ble of makin' his own deciscions, so I'll leave that t' him.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 10, 2004)

"Well if it's money that you need I can pay you, but I do not have much.  As I said though, this tree used to be the bastion of an evil empire.  The prophesies say that it has been re-opened again by the followers of the No-God.  If that is a given then taking your share of the treasure from the fallen is none of my concern."

"As far as trying to fool you Master Taneth, I will do nothing of the sort.  The dreams have pointed me to you and the prophesies towards the tower.  You are now being swept up in the tides of fate as we all are."

Nalya finishes, waiting for the last two members assembled to voice their concerns.  She reaches again for her drink, swallowing a little more.  At the pause in the conversation, Mary comes over and offers, "I couldn't help but over hearing your story, and while I know that it is no place of mine to butt in I wanted to ask a question.  This tree you mentioned, the Golkur.. something I believe you called it.  Well I have lived in these parts my whole life and was a tracker in the Glimmerwood for a long while with my father.  I don't think that I have ever heard of the whatever you called it Tree."

[ooc: not a problem Ghostknight. I know that flyingricepaddy has been on vacation this week. Ill see about getting him in as soon as I can. Quirhid, see the ooc thread for ideas on motivations for Taneth.  Likewise anyone else who is not feeling particularily drawn to the adventure tractor beam just let me know over there and we shall fix things right up.

Mahe: 



Spoiler



Hearing Mary's question you also have never heard about the Golkuroeth Tree, but you do know of the Skyreach Tree as per the old threads.  Just let me know if you need a refresher on it.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 10, 2004)

"Well, if you're all going out to get yourself into trouble, I might as well be there to try to keep you from killing yourselves.  Atleast the forest-walker's got some sense in him keeping to himself more than not." _That and he and his companion seem at least able to take care of themselves, two less grunts I gotta worry 'bout._ "Plus, the dogs here could use a good run." *Gets to his feet, and the five dogs slowly clamber up to sit on their haunches surrounding him, all at eye level with the stout halfling.*


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 10, 2004)

*Taneth brightens up a little bit as he remembers something.* _Glimmerwood... was that the place Maelnyhm told me about. Hmm... maybe he could tell me something about the whereabouts of Aryassa._

"It's settled then," he says as *he takes his sword and rises.* "I will ready my horse."

*The full change in his essence is almost unbeleavable. Suddenly he's full of eager to get on the road. He grabs his few things and walks out from the tavern to his horse just outside.*


----------



## Thanee (Apr 10, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_“So, if we are travelling together, as it seems, it would be appropriate to introduce each other. My name is Dara, Dara Dragondaughter.”_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 11, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Nalya finishes, waiting for the last two members assembled to voice their concerns.  She reaches again for her drink, swallowing a little more.  At the pause in the conversation, Mary comes over and offers, "I couldn't help but over hearing your story, and while I know that it is no place of mine to butt in I wanted to ask a question.  This tree you mentioned, the Golkur.. something I believe you called it.  Well I have lived in these parts my whole life and was a tracker in the Glimmerwood for a long while with my father.  I don't think that I have ever heard of the whatever you called it Tree."
> 
> Mahe:
> 
> ...





No worries, Erekose- looked up the old text myself.  Strictly for my own reference: 



Spoiler



You know that there are a number of small stone pillars with ancient runes on them that encircle the Skyreach tree. That area of the forest lies within a small valley towards the western side of the forest, before the terrain climbs into the mountains. Within the dense forest many dangerous creatures lurk and it has proven troublesome in the past.



Mahe leaves off his own comment on his low opinion of "fate", and instead answers Mary's question contemplatively.  "Aye, Mary, there's no tree of that name I've heard of either- but you know as well as I names change."  He points to the many dogs.  "Those've been called dog, hound, _canid_, _huan_, and many others," he says, listing names in the common, Elven, and Halfling tongues, "and then there is their _true_ name, which I'll not speak in such a place as this."  He casts his eyes around the tavern.  "The Skyreach tree, though- such _I_ call it, in any case- that sounds like it might be what you're lookin' for.  Just this side of the mountains, a huge tree surrounded by pillars with ancient runes- I've never been able to make heads or tails of 'em, not have I met anyone who could.  Dangerous place, the deep forest," he continues.  "If we be headin' that way, we best be on our guard."

He gives Dara a nod.  "Well-met by lamplight, or some such nonsense.  Never was much for poetry.  In any case, fair weather to you."


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 11, 2004)

[ooc: As for introductions, Dara knows Taneth's name since they talked earlier. Erekose: Thanks!]


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Apr 11, 2004)

*Folco*

*Folco turns to speak to Mahe.*

"Why, you've never told me of this tree. It sounds quite interesting."

*He turns to Nalya, and speaks in a tone that is almost apologetic.* "Now, m'lady, I am afraid I am not terribly well versed as regards bastions of evil, not to mention prophecies and destinies. But I shall indeed accompany you into the forest, at least, to see this thing that you would have us see."

ooc--Sorry, wasn't expecting the vacation to intefere with posting, but it did. That, and I got sick. During the vacation. Wonderful luck.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 11, 2004)

Ian drops the Emerald in his glass of cheap brandy to silence it's sarcastic remarks. A quick telepathic burst of indignation is soon followed by a fuzzy warm feeling. _-Ahh, sweet poison of oblivion... hic!_ 
He then walks over to Dara's table, swirling his glass gently, and asks leave to sit. "I am Ian Chamberlain, adept of the inner path. What pray tell, is your vocation?"


----------



## Thanee (Apr 11, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

Dara - still standing next to her chair - sits down, while motioning Ian to have a seat for himself.

_“My vo... what? Oh, you probably mean my profession.”_

She looks back to the rather big, nasty-looking sword, leaning at the chair behind her, then turns to face the Psion again.

_“I am a warrior.”_


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 12, 2004)

Ian nods in reply and turns to Nalya. "So, what time do you want to depart? There's no time like the precent, as far as I'm concerned."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 13, 2004)

Mahe frowns.  "Inner path?  I have nae heard o' that one, but then, there're are thousand of 'em.  So are you gonna join this damnfool crusade, too?"  Mahe knows of the odd discipline of psionics, but has never heard of it referred to by that name, not being widely travelled; he assumes it is another god.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Heading Out*

"Then its settled, lets head out now.  Does anyone need any supplies from the general store?  If not then we can leave right away.  What type of terrain are we heading into Mahe?"  Nalya says. She brushes a lock of hair back over her ear, drawing attention again to the tattoos on her cheeks.  She finishes the drink that Mary had brought her and leads the way out into the sunlight.

Outside it is very bright, the sun has not yet reached its zenith.  It is a clear blue day with not a cloud in sight.  Now that you are outside you can hear the river behind the inn.  It must be interesting to sit out on the verranda around back and see the rushing water beneath it.  The road that most of you traveled on turns east after crossing the river.  It leads straight to the heart of the Nansur Empire, the city of Mommen.  A small street leads off to the side parrallel to the river.  Across from the inn is a small wooden structure with a sign indicating that it is Bourghum's General Store.  It looks a little small and probably doesn't carry a whole lot.  

The small road heading west leads to a few other small buildings that have grown up around the inn, including a couple of farm houses complete with large barns.  After a short ways the road trails off becoming little more than a dirt path.  In the distance, perhaps a few miles away you can see the edge of a great forest.  Far off the the west you can see the rise of the Hethanta Mountains which protect the empire from the ravages of the barbaric Scylvendi.  

Mahe:



Spoiler



The deep forest is about a week by horse.  Then once in the deep forest it will take longer to move through as it is quite heavily over grown, so while the distance is shorter it will take another week.  Walking or riding in the deep forest wont make much difference, but walking all the way to the deep forest will take about two weeks.



[ooc: Is there anything any one needs before heading out?  Looking over peoples equipment selection, GhostKnight, I don't think that a wagon is going to fit in the deep forest.  I was going to restrict horses too, but it is too much a part of Taneth's character so no worries about that. Mary can take care of the wagon and horses until you Gespath gets back if you like, provided that she can use them until then.]


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 13, 2004)

"Name's Donner... the hounds here are Grizzle, my respected mount and companion," he gestures towards a wolfish hound who even sitting on its haunches looks down upon the halfling, "Aegis and Tor," gesturing to two massive gray danes, "and Arbor and Shadow" with a final gesture towards two leaner danes.  "Treat 'em like you treat me or I'll have into ya.  They're kin to me."  With a gruff nods towards the companions he readies himself and his mount for the road.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 13, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

Dara stands up and slings the sheathed sword over her shoulder. She also picks up a rather small backpack, which rested inconspicuously next to her big sword.

_“I, for one, am ready to head out.”_


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 13, 2004)

*Taneth rides calmly with his horse beside the group. "My name is Taneth,"  he nods. "I'm ready for travel. I have all that I need with me."  He taps his saddlebags.*


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 13, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Mahe frowns.  "Inner path?  I have nae heard o' that one, but then, there're are thousand of 'em.  So are you gonna join this damnfool crusade, too?"  Mahe knows of the odd discipline of psionics, but has never heard of it referred to by that name, not being widely travelled; he assumes it is another god.




"Aye, why not?"
Ian grabs his pack, picks up the emerald from the empty glass exchanges greetings with the others and heads out with the group.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 13, 2004)

Mahe shrugs and doesn't bother to correct Ian as he misinterprets which _damnfool crusade_ he was referring to.  "It'll be about two weeks," he says, "'till we get to the edge of the real dense and dang'rous forest.  One week if we kin get horses for the lot of us.  Once we're in the deep forest, it's another week from there, horses or no horses- makes naught a difference."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 14, 2004)

Ian pulls his cloak tighter around his shoulders, waiting for the others to get ready.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 15, 2004)

*The First Day*

[ooc: no one has mentioned that they want to buy horses yet, so we are going to go with no horses for now.  If you do want to buy one to speed things up as Mahe pointed out, then do so before my next post ]

Mahe leads the way travelling down the dirt path towards the forest.  There are wagon tracks in the dirt and from the few farms you pass on the way, you assume that it was farmer's carts that have left these tracks.  It takes about an hour to reach the forest.  By then the dirt trail has dissappeared completely and you are heading in following only Mahe.  

The trees on the edge of the forest are spread out, in some places you can see the effects of logging as farmers and others come here for their wood supplies.  You can also see a few small trees begining to grow so it is obvious that the forest is being looked after and human involvement limited.  

Throughout the day you see small animals and a variety of interesting plant life.  Nothing yet seems dangerous in the least, and the pleasant stroll through the woods has invigorated the dogs and horses.  As the sun begins to dissappear over the mountains you stop for the night and set up camp.  Nalya speaks up, "I know that it looks safe out here, but I think that we should set watches tonight just in case."


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 15, 2004)

Donner begins to help set camp, pitching his tent and laying out his bedroll.  With a chuckle he says "I'll take first or last watch, whichever is more convenient for most of you folk.  Either way, I'll be up as soon as the sun creeps."  With that, he settles down.  Giving meat to each of the dogs and a comforting pat to each, they settle down around him.  He pulls a whetstone from his pack, along with an oiled rag, and begins to go through his gear; wiping down any leather with the rag to keep it from cracking, same with any metal to keep it from rusting.  He checks each of his weapons carefully, running his finger along the edges and taking off any burrs with the whetstone.  All the while he knaws roughly on some hardtack.









*OOC:*


 going through his gear routine will prolly take an hour or so after however long it takes to get camp set up, he'll offer silent help to anyone who looks like they need it setting up camp


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 15, 2004)

*Gespath looks at the group heading out, at the empty tavern and decides he should go along.  At least there should be some treasure in this even if the pay is lousy.  All the talk of mountains and forests leads him to speculate that his wagon better stay behind*

"Ahh, Mary, would you mind if I left the horses and wagon here with you until I return?  Make use of them freely - the horses will need the exercise anyway."

*Packing a few essentials into his backpack he decides that he probably needs to purchase some waterproof wrappings for his spell books.*

"So Nayla, how much can you pay for us to join you on this trip? I have to give something to my school eventually!"

*****​
"If no one objects I will take first watch, I need to rest so I can study more appropriate arcana in the morning."

*Gespath sat down, pulled out some of thedried meat of his trail rations and started munching away*

ooc:  How much for oilskin blankets which can be tied tightly to prevent damage to those little darlings of mine?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 15, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

OOC: What kind of horse can I buy for 3gp 8sp 8cp? 

Still in town, Dara will buy a week worth of rations from her last money and stash them into her small backpack, before following the druid to see that fabulous tree they spoke of.

*****​
Dara is used to travel by foot and has to keep herself to a lower pace to not lose the others that also walk. She enjoys the little exercise and it's a nice enough region to travel through as well.

*****​
Once the group stops to make camp, Dara pulls out a bedroll from her pack, which - strangely enough - seems to be larger than the small backpack itself, she gets it from. She looks for a decent spot and rolls it out there.

_“I can take any watch,”_ she says, once the group decides how to devide the duties.

Dara then takes off her black chain shirt, stashes it into her backpack and stretches her muscles for a while before sitting down on a nearby stone or treestump to sharpen her large blade with a whetstone before laying it down next to her sleeping place within arm's reach. Part of the blade is pushed under her bedroll, so even if someone tries to pull it away from her during the night, she will be awaken by the movement. She will rest her head on her backpack during the night for similar reasons. All this is done with a certain routine.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 15, 2004)

A few hours out of town Ian begins to regret that he didn't buy a horse, by nightfall he's near exhaustion. Troughout the journey every now and then he manifests Lesser Body Adjustment to heal his chafing feet and aching muscles. He had allowed himself to get too out of shape the last few months and he would have to pay for that in blood and sweat. The Emerald is blessedly silent, sharing his own fatigue. 

When they finally arrive at the campsite he drops his backpack and quicly prepares his blankets. "I don't need much sleep, only half an hour at some point during the night. I'll share every watch but the last."


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Several minutes out of town, Folco is joined by a large grey and black wolf, whom he introduces to everyone as "Wolf". He is especially careful when introducing Wolf to Ferrix's companions, and takes time to ensure that they will get along.

In the forest, the pair moves a bit erratically with respect to the rest of the group, sometimes running up ahead or falling behind, or running off to this or that side.

At camp he settles in quickly, unceremoniously dropping his bedding on the forest ground, and himself on top of it; his companion promptly curls up at his side.

"Well," he offers as he scratches Wolf behind the ears, "as for watches, I myself prefer the time shortly after midnight, though I don't mind taking any watch at all. So long, that is, as I don't take them all, of course. I for one require a good night's rest."


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 16, 2004)

Taneth DID take his horse to the journey and he saw the agony of the man tha called himself a psionist, but he thought that he was a strange man and he did not trusted him and thought that his horse didn't either. Riding calmly, usually alone in the back of the group, he arrived to the campside.

"I'm willing to take either the first or the last watch. I'm sure my horse will provide some protection to us, since he can scent danger", Taneth says as he taps his horse's neck. "Sadet has saved my life plenty of times" he continued. 

*He ties Sadet for the night and whispers few calming words to his ear. Then Taneth leaves the immediate presence of the camp and goes to scout the area around the camp.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 16, 2004)

*An encounter at midnight*

 Ok so I have:
First watch - Gespeth and Ian (10-12) 
Second watch - Folco and Ian (12-2)
Third watch - Dara and Ian (2-4)
Last watch - Donner and Taneth (4-6)
Mahe can fit in anywhere he would like, just let me know.

Camp is set up fairly quickly with people dropping their gear where ever they please around a smallish clearing.  There is enough room for a fire if one is desired.  As people gather their things and head to bed, Gespeth and Ian set watch on opposite sides of the little camp.  With Donner's dogs, Folco's wolf, and Mahe's eagle (if it is around), you have plenty of other ears and noses open during the night.

The first watch is easy but a little boring, as the two watch the darkness fall and hear the insects chirp.  Around midnight Gespeth goes and wakes Folco, careful around the large grey and black wolf lying against him.  Rousing him, Wolf opens a golden eye to peer directly at Gespeth.  Wolf stands as Folco begins to rise.  In the gloom of the deep night you all hear something in the distance.

It is difficult to tell at first where or how far the sound was, but it sounded a bit like the panting of the animals gathered about.  All of a sudden the horse winnies and the dogs wake up barking.  The three on watch hear a sickly squishing noise just before a series of growls reaches their ears from all around the camp.  In seconds four sets of green eyes appear just outside of the camp, maybe 20-25 yards away.

[ooc: no suprise. init will come with the next post, please post your reactions.  could you also please post your character name and combat stats (hp/hp, ac, atk (dmg)) in the title of the post. i'll have a combat map up tonight/tomorrow as well.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 16, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter - HP 35/35 AC 12 Atk +8 (2d6+4[+2d6SA], 19-20/x2)*

As soon as she wakes up from the disturbance, Dara instinctively moves one hand to the hilt of her sword. She checks the surrounding before jumping to her feet, raising her sword and preparing for whatever might be out there.


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 16, 2004)

*Gespeth: Hp 19/19 AC 13 (17 mage armor cast)  Init + 1 Atk +2 (1d6, critical x2)*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> It is difficult to tell at first where or how far the sound was, but it sounded a bit like the panting of the animals gathered about.  All of a sudden the horse winnies and the dogs wake up barking.  The three on watch hear a sickly squishing noise just before a series of growls reaches their ears from all around the camp.  In seconds four sets of green eyes appear just outside of the camp, maybe 20-25 yards away.
> 
> [ooc: no suprise. init will come with the next post, please post your reactions.  could you also please post your character name and combat stats (hp/hp, ac, atk (dmg)) in the title of the post. i'll have a combat map up tonight/tomorrow as well.





Gespeth immediatly whips the cover off the top of his staff allowing the light to show through.  Shouting in some weird tongue, something darts into cover in his bedroll.  He then starts chanting and waving his arms.

OOC: Takes leather cover off top of staff to allow continual flame to show and light the area.  He starts casting mage armour and lets visper know to remain out of sight for the moment.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 16, 2004)

*Donner (hp 42/42, ac 16, x-bow +7 (1d8), lance +11 (1d6+6), ride-by +13 (3d6+18)*

Donner will rise to his feet, mounting Grizzle*, snatching up his crossbow by it's strap and readying it.

He'll be ready to fire off a shot with the crossbow, sling it across his back, and then grab and ready his lance and shield for ride-by-attacks.

He'll also slip the haft of the everburning torch into one of the straps on the saddle if no one gets a good light source going.









*OOC:*


*quick mount check ride +13


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 16, 2004)

*Ian, HP 24/24, AC 16, attack: by power.*

Ian grabs his shield, adrenaline igniting his inner power. He sends forth his will and pulls upon the strings of reality, attempting to one of the beasts behind those eyes in a cocoon of alien matter. 

ooc: Ectoplasmic Cocoon, DC: d20+5 reflex.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 16, 2004)

"Geh.  Bloody hell."  Mahe, who was sleeping standing up against a tree, shifts his simple wooden staff- his only notable possesion- from a position that holds him up to one which allows him so strike.  "Stick together," he says, and, if he's quick enough to cut off any action, "Hold off!  Animals wait, it might buy us a few seconds...."  If this doesn't succeed, he mutters a few words and feels the power of nature pass through him and into his quarterstaff.

Cast _Spikes._


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 16, 2004)

*Taneth Aislan (hp 14/14, AC 15, atk +2 m (1d8, 19-20/x2) or +6 r (1d6, x3)*

Taneth rises quickly with a stern face. As he rises he takes his bow and his quiver strapping it to his belt. Quietly he curses his mistake when he didn't put alarm spell around the camp.

OOC: Ready action with bow ready to fire when something closes in.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Round 1*

[Round 1]

Init
Folco
Taneth
Dara
Mahe
>Folco(round2)
>Dara(round2)
Enemies
Gespeth
Donnor
Ian
Nalya

As a large howl splits the calm quiet of the night, Folco alerts those sleeping, running to make sure everyone is up. As he moves he draws his bow ready to fire at the first creature to approach.

Taneth wakes from his bedroll and grabs his bow, ready to fire as well.

Dara too wakes from her bedroll and draws her sword, ready for the approaching creatures.

With Mahe's warning he casts his spell, spikes grow from the tips of his quarterstaff.  

The four creatures acting as one move in from all sides.  As they enter the radius of the light cast by Gespeth's staff you get a good look at them.  They look at first like large dire wolves, but with in the light their green eyes glow and peices of flesh hang from their bodies.  Where musle should have been, green rotting fungus drips vile ichor.  The drops of green-black blood that reach the ground cause the undergrowth to wither and brown. [Picture]

The first one crashes through the trees, heading straight for Folco.  Drawing back his bow, Folco lauches an arrow before it can reach him.  The arrow strikes the creature in the left haunch spraying green ichor onto the ground behind it. [ooc: hit #1, 6 dmg] The creature now stands only a few feet from Folco, having had to move around the trees to get to him.

The second one charges straight at Gespeth, leaping at him with its terrifying jaws.  The jaws snap shut around his neck pulling him to the ground.  The wolf ravages Gespeth's neck then looks up it's evil eyes glaring at the rest of the party. [ooc: critical hit Gespeth, 23 dmg, unconscious and bleeding]

Seeing the wolf ravage Gespeth, Dara charges with he sword raised high. Bringing it down on the wolf's ugly thrashed face, nocking more of its jaw flying. [ooc: hit #2, 10dmg]

The third charges up towards Sadet, who is still tethered to the tree.  It's jaws close on the poor horses rear hoof.  [ooc: hit Sadet, 15 dmg]

As the fourth charges towards Taneth he fires his bow, his arrow also flies true, finding the right flank of the wolf. [ooc:hit #4, 5 dmg]  The wolf hesitates in its charge growling at the arrow sticking from its side.  The hesitation costs it, as it misses in its charge.  Taneth is now staring down the throat of a very large and very ugly wolf.

Gespeth twitches on the ground, blood flowing freely from his throat.

Donnor gets to his feet and mounts Grizzle, drawing out his crossbow he surveys the scene to find out where he is needed most.

Seeing the two wolves near Taneth, Ian tries to entomb one of them in ectoplasmic goo. It fails it's save and is completely covered in strands of shimmering white goo. [ooc: manifest ectoplasmic cocoon on #4, failed save] 

Nalya fires at the nearest wolf, but her arrow flies wide.

[ooc: Damage recap: #1 6dmg, Gespeth 23 dmg (unconscious and bleeding), #2 10dmg, Sadet 15 dmg, #4 5 dmg and bound.] 

~MAP up~


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 19, 2004)

*Donner - hp42/42, ac 20, xbow +7 (1d8), lance +11 (1d6+6), ride-by +13 (3d6+18)*

Donner gives a bellow far larger than his size and fires the shot off at the one attacking Taneth (#4), drops the crossbow by his tent and readies his shield and lance for action.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 19, 2004)

*Taneth Aislan (hp 14/14, AC 15, atk +2 m (1d8, 19-20/x2) or +6 r (1d6, x3)*

Taneth starts to cast a spell with his free hand. [ooc: spell=displacement target=self, concentration check +12 (casting while defending)]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 19, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter - HP 45/45 AC 10 Atk +6 (2d6+15[+2d6SA], 19-20/x2) - Rage & PA*

Dara looks for an opportunity to flank the wolf (5' step), if someone else closes in to assist her.

Her gaze fixes on the ugly beast while she clenshes her fists tighter around the grip of her sword. She then strikes out with a wide and powerful swing, trying to bring down the beast quickly.

OOC: 5' step towards a possible flanking position, Rage (1st round), Power Attack 4.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 19, 2004)

Mahe's eyes widen.  _What abomination..._  Perhaps there is some truth to Nalya's tale.  He charges next to the downed Gespeth, standing over his body and bringing his staff in a underhanded swing towards the foul beast.

+9 attack, 1d6+10 damage.


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 19, 2004)

ooc:  Yikes, what a way to go, down to a critical strike in the first round of combat!


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 19, 2004)

*round 2 , HP 24/24, AC 16.*

Ian recoils when the vile creatures charge the camp and winces impercievably when seeing the terrible damage one of them managed to inflict on his companion. Heartened by his elimination of the threat against his flank of the battle he manifests Cocoon again against the least wounded of the Dire Wolves.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 20, 2004)

[Round 2]

Init
Taneth casts a spell managing to avoid any difficulty with the beast bound next to him.  His body quickly dissappears and re-appears standing beside where he was only moments ago.

Mahe charges the wolf that had ravaged Gespeth.  The spikes on his staff connect tearing at the flesh on the side of the beast's head. [ooc: hit #2, 12dmg]

Folco attacks the beast in front of him, scoring a minor hit. [ooc: hit #1, 4dmg]  Wolf sneaks around the side trying to get his jaws in on the obviously larger beast.  His jaws tear into the creature's flank, and he spits out the small bite of flesh onto the ground. [ooc: hit #1, 6dmg]

Dara steps cautiously to the side, but is not quite flanking the beast yet.  He sword never the less manages to find its way deep into the creature's left side, her fury driving it deeper.  [ooc: hit #2, 18dmg]

The first wolf tries to fight off both Wolf and Folco.  It strikes at Folco biting at his leg, but it fails to pierce the thick armor.

The second wolf seeing itself surrounded by Mahe and Dara, tries to bring Dara down with a tripping bite.  It's jaws close around her lower leg injuring it deeply, the ichor mixes with blood and her leg flares with pain. [ooc: hit Dara, 14 dmg, passed Fort save.]

The third wolf continues to ravage the horse, it goes down under the legs of the massive creature. [ooc: hit Sadet, 13dmg, falls unconscious and bleeding, Fort save failed.]

Gespeth sputters blood on the ground. [fort save last round passed; bleeds one hp this round]

Donnor launches a bolt at the wolf standing over Sadet, but misses.  He drops the crossbow and gets out his lance, ready to charge next round.

Ian manifests ectoplasmic cocoon on the wolf standing over Sadet, trapping it in a cocoon as well. [ooc: manifests ectoplasmic cocoon on #3, save failed.][/ooc]

Nalya moves over towards the wolf attacking Folco and launches another bolt from her crossbow, but misses again.

[ooc:damage recap for round 2
#1 - 16
#2 - 40
#3 - bound
#4 - bound
Dara - 14
Gespeth - 24 bleeding
Sadet - 28/22 bleeding]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 20, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter - HP 31/45 AC 10 Atk +6/8 (2d6+15[+2d6SA], 19-20/x2) - Rage & PA*

Dara bites her teeth as the ugly beast rips flesh off her leg, but the pain doesn't really come through to her and she continues to circle the creature instinctively, while bringing down her mighty sword once again.

OOC: Another 5' step towards flanking (only if needed), Rage (2nd round), Power Attack 4.

 If Mahe already offers flanking for her, she will not step away, of course, and if she brings down the beast, she will use her movement afterwards to get closer to the wolf Folco is fighting.

 Should the beast be down on her count already, Dara will charge the wolf Folco is fighting instead.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 20, 2004)

~Map up~


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 20, 2004)

Ian draws his dagger and moves to #4 for the Coup de Grace.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 20, 2004)

*Taneth Aislan (hp 14/14, AC 15 (50% mc), atk +2 m (1d8, 19-20/x2) or +6 r (1d6, x3)*

Taneth backs away from the beast (#4). "Ian, can you handle this one?"  he asks quickly without waiting for an answer. He turns and starts to cast another spell. [ooc: spell=Scorching Ray, target=#2]


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 20, 2004)

*Donner - hp42/42, ac 20, +13 ride-by (3d6+18)*

Giving a quick survey of the situation and seeing Ian and Taneth in control of the two beasts on that side, swings about and charges the one fighting with Folco, the glowing lance bearing down on it.









*OOC:*


he'll go a straight line out past the one folco is fighting strike it as he rides by (lance has 10' reach) and continue on another 15'-20' and then swing-around for the next round.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 22, 2004)

Mahe's staff twirls in his hands as he strikes at the wolf once, twice.  If the beast is felled, by his blows or another, he kneels down next to Gespeth and places his hands on the man's bleeding body, and utters one word in Druidic.  _"Close," _ he instructs the wound, which begins to heal, slowly at first and then more quickly.  _"Close!_

Full attack or, if it's dead, cast Cure Moderate Wounds.  That's my action until such time as I actually get the chance to cast the spell.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2004)

[Round 3]

Taneth sends a scorching ray at the wolf hovering over Gespeth. The ray burns the beasts flesh, leaving the area smelling of burst green vegitation. It falls unconscious beside Gespeth. [ooc:hit #2, 13dmg]

Mahe places his hands over Gespeth's neck, ordering his wounds to close.  The scent of a summer glade replaces the burnt smells as Gespeth's wounds move to obey.  With a sharp intake of breath his eyes open wide. [ooc: _cure moderate wounds_ for 21hp of healing]

Folco and Wolf continue to press their advantage.  Folco's sword bites into the creatures flesh, but Wolf fails to find purchase for his jaws. [ooc: hit #1, 6dmg]

Dara charges the creature between Folco and his companion.  She slams her sword into its side sending a spray of ichor arching up over it. [ooc:hit #1, 26dmg]

The last wolf standing bites Dara's leg bringing her down beneath its jaws.  The green ichor from its mouth drips painfully onto her flesh as it grins before moving in for another bite at her throat. [ooc: hit Dara, 13dmg, #1's trip successful, Dara's fort saved]

Donner pulls Grizzle round to charge.  His lance finds its mark toppling the wolf beneath the weight of the movement. [ooc:hit #1, 27dmg]

Ian turns to wait for the webbing to dissipate on the first of the wolves he has trapped.

Nalya too looks around to see what she can do to help. Spotting Taneth's poor mount she moves over and concentrates for a moment.  A small pink glow eminates from her hand as she lays it on the beast. [ooc:_lesser body adjustment_ on Sadet for 6hp]


[ooc:damage recap for round 3
#1 - dead
#2 - unconscious
#3 - bound
#4 - bound
Dara - 27
Gespeth - 3
Sadet - 0, stable

The first cocoon ends next round, the other 4 rounds later.]


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 22, 2004)

Taneth sees the two beast falling. He turns towards one of the bound ones (the one that will be released sooner). A spell starts to form from his casting. [ooc: spell=Melf's Acid Arrow (or Acid Arrow if you prefer it that way), target=the beast which will be released soon]


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 22, 2004)

*Gespeth - Hp 16/19 AC 17 Init + 1 Atk +2 (1d6, critical x2)*

"Thanks Mahe, much appreciated!  "

With that Gespeth grabs his staff and starts hitting the unconcious beast next to him repeatedly, to make sure that it never sees consciousness again!

ooc: Coup de grace on the unconscious wolf


----------



## Thanee (Apr 22, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter - HP 18/45 AC 10 Atk +10 (2d6+7[+2d6SA], 19-20/x2) - Rage*

Seeing the beast dropping to the ground, Dara regains her feet and looks around for other opponents to show up. She slowly moves towards the center of the camp meanwhile (20' move).

OOC: Rage (3rd round).


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 23, 2004)

Ian calls out to his companions "This wolf is going to be released from the spell any moment now, join me in despatching it before it can attack us.", indicating wolf #4.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 24, 2004)

[Round 4, 5, 6, 7, end]

Taneth moves to a position where he can fire at the wolf as soon as it breaks free from Ian's webbing and begins casting.

Mahe, seeing that Gespeth is okay surveys the battle scene to check who else needs help. 

Gespeth thankful for Mahe's healing rubs his neck before picking up his staff to wack the unconscious form.  [ooc: immune to crits. hit #2, dmg 6, dead]

Folco and Wolf join the others waiting for Ian's web to dissolve.

Dara moves to the centre of the camp ready for action, her rage seething while she looks for more opponents.

Donner having turned Grizzle around following his very successful charge starts to make his way over to the two bound wolves.

Ian having alerted his companions to the danger already, joins those ready to pounce, just as the wolf escapes from the binding. As it shakes the disolving web free it turns its eyes to the party shouting defiance in its glare.  As everyone brings their swords, flaming arrows, and sundry weapons to bear it falls in a green haze of gore and ichor.  Its jaws fail to find purchase on any of the assembled companions.  Hacked to pieces the wolf lies bloodied on the ground. 

A few moments (like 3 rounds) later the other wolf escapes its bindings as well.  But like the first those gathered round quickly descend on it, turning it into another green pile of goo.

[ooc:damage recap for the battle
#1 - #4 dead
Dara - 27
Gespeth - 3
Sadet - 0, stable]


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 24, 2004)

"Sadet!"  Taneth cries after the last beast had been slain. He kneels beside the horse and examines its wounds. "You'll be alright, friend. Nothing will disturb us anymore,"  he whispers to the horses ear. He stays for awhile stroking the horse and speaking to it with calming words.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

Only moments after the last wolf goes down, Dara thrusts her sword downwards into the earth and leans on it, breathing heavily. The pain of her wounds finally come through to her as the surge of adrenaline wears off and it takes a moment before she can regain her stance. Carefully, she moves over to her bedroll and sits down, asking: _“Does any of you know how to treat a wound?”_


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Only moments after the last wolf goes down, Dara thrusts her sword downwards into the earth and leans on it, breathing heavily. The pain of her wounds finally come through to her as the surge of adrenaline wears off and it takes a moment before she can regain her stance. Carefully, she moves over to her bedroll and sits down, asking: _“Does any of you know how to treat a wound?”_




Ian grins, looking at the oozing piles of dead flesh. "Unfortunately I can only heal myself. I'm not being anti-social mind you, it's just how my magic works."


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 24, 2004)

"Ya might want to ask the forestwalker over there," points out Mahe, "he seemed to have taken quick care of Gespeth a moment ago."

With a grumble about his sleep, he dismounts and huddles around with his dogs by his tent, calming them back to sleep.  Once they've settled down for the night he picks up his crossbow, taking a moment to clean it off, he sets it down with his shield and lance, giving the lance a wipe to remove the ichor.  He pulls his bedroll from his tent, and nestles down between his dogs to look up at the stars.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 24, 2004)

Ian settles back to his restful watch.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 27, 2004)

"We must be cautious from now on," Taneth says after awhile. "I will make an alarm spell around the camp. That should keep us save from further surprises."

The elf walks to the bodies of the beasts. "These are no ordinary animals as everyone noticed. Does anyone know what are these beasts?"

*Taneth will cast Alarm-spell around the camp when he has had his answer*

[ooc: Knowledge (nature or arcana) check to identify the beasts if possible]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 27, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_“Yeah, dead!”_ Dara remarks with a sly grin.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 27, 2004)

"It seems likely that the fortress has already been breached. Undead are usually around for a reason, and that could be it."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry I havent posted in a bit, Ill try to get one in later today if I have time.  Things with work just got way out of hand this week.  Also I will be leaving for vacation from Thursday for a week.


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 28, 2004)

Looking at the group Gespeth speaks

"If you .ike I can create an extra dimensional space in which we can sleep until the dawn, unfortunately we will then have to exit before it dissipates!  Also, I have no idea how we would get the horse into it as we would enter by climbing a rope."

Smoothing out his ropes he can be heard muttering under his breath

"Gotta memorise a mend spell in the morning, can't go around in torn robes, clients will never take me seriously!"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 30, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> "Gotta memorise a mend spell in the morning, can't go around in torn robes, clients will never take me seriously!"




Mahe snorts derisively, and his accent grows thick.  "Fer summun who had their insides on th' outsides nae ha' a minute ago, yer awfully innerested in th' condition o' yer robes."  He walks over to Dara.  "'old still a moment."  He lays his hands on her wounded calf, and speaks in the same tongue as before.  The words are calmer now, less urgent, and ten seconds later the wounds have closed some.  If he has any more healing to give, he gives it to the horse, speaking soothing words to it.

"'till the sun goes down tomorrow," he says, his words clearer, "thas all I got."  With that, he inspects the dead, his lips pressing into a thin line.  "Yer no-god responisble for these creatures, girl?  Eh?"  He shakes his head and stands up.  "We've a ways to go yet.  Best get sleep."  He follows his own advice, going back to lean against the tree.

Cast Cure Light Wounds on Dara, and if I've healed her at least 9 points spend the last Cure Light Wounds on Sadet and give her the cure minor too.  If not, both cure light wounds on her and cure minor on the horse.


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 30, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Mahe snorts derisively, and his accent grows thick.  "Fer summun who had their insides on th' outsides nae ha' a minute ago, yer awfully innerested in th' condition o' yer robes."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_“Thank you, Mahe. It's feeling better already.”_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 1, 2004)

Mahe shrugs it off.  "Aye, no problem."


----------



## Serpenteye (May 1, 2004)

Meanwhile Ian gazes quietly out into the darkness, waiting for the night to end.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 6, 2004)

*Recovering from the battle*

[ooc: Im back, sorry for the long delay.]​
As you look around at the scene of carnage in flickering light of drawn torches and glowing weapons you hear the sound of wings taking flight.  High above you in the trees shadows begin to move as a large bird climbs into the sky.  Ominously, it flies across the face of the moon or what little you can see of it through the branches over head.  It lets loose one long cry before speeding off to the west.  Turning back to the fallen you tend to those still wounded.  Nalya joins Mahe as he makes the rounds offering what help she can.  

Taneth and Gespeth turn to examine the wolves seeing that the others are taken care of.  With better light shining directly on the wolves Taneth and Gespeth both come to the conclusion that their affliction is not due to undeath.  Proding at one of the ichor filled wounds you find that their flesh underneath is not even flesh, muscle or bone.  There is something awfully familiar though as Taneth examines them, he realizes.  These creatures are not flesh and blood, they appear to be somekind of plant life.  Strong woody bones hold it together and strong plant fibres keep most of the outer layer of wolf skin attached.  Whatever they are, they certainly arent animals anymore.

When Mahe questions Nalya about the creatures, she replies, "They certainly arent natural.  But no tales I know of speak of such beasts.  The tales are ancient though, perhaps some details have faded over time.  Best to be ever watchful for if the fortress has already been opened that far more fell beasts may walk the land."

In contrast to the ferocious battle that raged earlier in the evening, the rest of the night passes quietly.  In the morning, you pack up your tents and set out again towards the west.

[ooc: Mahe heals Dara for 8hp. Nalya heals Dara for 6hp and Sadet for 4hp with Cure Light Wounds spells.]


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 7, 2004)

Mahe leads the group through the forest, frowning and lost in his own thoughts about the wolf-like beasts.  He had expected undead, or perhaps diseased, but plant-like...?  He racks his own brains about what might have caused this.


----------



## Thanee (May 7, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

In the morning, Dara packs her few belongings and dresses in her black chain shirt again. Some of her wounds are still aching, but not nearly as bad as during the night. Tomorrow they will be gone completely. Dara has been through worse than that, so she continues the journey without thinking about it further. She does walk a bit more careful, however.


----------



## Ferrix (May 7, 2004)

*Donner Hund*

Donner packs up his tent, storing it away, readying himself in his full plate he hopes to get a bit of help cinching the last few straps to keep it snug.  Pulling out some hard-tack he gnaws away at the stuff, tossing a few pieces of food to his dogs and giving each a good rub down; he gets underway with the rest of the party.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 7, 2004)

Ian keeps walking, gradually getting used to it. He quietly reflects on the unusual nature of their enemy, relieved that they were not undead.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 7, 2004)

Gespath wakes in the morning and sits down with his spell books, studying new spells for the day.  he then quicly casts "mend" on his robes, ensuring they are as good as new!

Finishing his studies he packs up his belngings and joins the others in their walking.  Eating some nuts and dried fruits.

"I wonder if we are facing a druid?  Surely a druid would have enough knowledge to turn an animal into a plant?  A mage could do it but then it would loose its form.  An interesting conundrum isn't it?"

ooc:  Two mend spells used to remove all damage from the robes.  Updated spell selction can be seen in rogues gallery thread.


----------



## Quirhid (May 7, 2004)

Taneth will not ride for a while since Sadet was injured badly in the battle. The next day he collected his few things and walked side by side with Sadet.

Taneth got over the battle pretty good. His love was in his mind always and the thought of finding her was strongly in his mind. Nothing could spoil his good mood.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 7, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> "I wonder if we are facing a druid?  Surely a druid would have enough knowledge to turn an animal into a plant?  A mage could do it but then it would loose its form.  An interesting conundrum isn't it?"




"Nae druid in his right mind woulda messed with the order o' things tha way," says Mahe firmly.  "'Sides, I know these forests like the back of my hand; if'n there was a druid 'round here prone to settin' animals on travellers, he an' I woulda had a reckoning _long_ ago."  Mahe's face is grim.


----------



## Thanee (May 7, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_“No druid in his right mind...”_ Dara repeats those words not addressing anyone in particular. Seems more like she's just thinking loud.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 10, 2004)

The second day of your journey west passes quietly.  The sounds of the forest return with insects chirping and small birds flitting in and out of the trees above.  The weather above the tree canopy continues to be great with the sun shining high and bright in the sky.  In general things are much nicer than the horrors of the night before.  

As the sun begins to set Taneth notices that Sadet is looking a little weak and stops every once in a while to tug on the reins.  While those with healing have tried to help ease her, she still looks quite ill from her experience.  Deciding to call it a night early you find another open glade and this time Taneth remembers to set the _alarm_ before turning in.  

Taking turns on watch, the night passes uneventfully.  By this time Nalya has offered healing for anyone who might still be injured and has done her best to help brighten Sadet's spirits.  

As you begin to pack your gear, Aegis's ears perk open as do Tor's soon after.  Donner picks up on it first but the others soon notice the two dogs standing quite still and sniffing the air.  Perking your ears you hear a rustle of leaves and looking up you can see a dark shape take wing.  It looks roughly humanoid from your vantage point, though it was perched some 200 feet from the campsite and far above the forest floor.  

With out the dog's attention you might not have noticed it all, but now it has gone again, obscured completely by the trees overhead.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 10, 2004)

_"Tir!  Follow it!"_ Mahe shouts to his eagle companion in Sylvan.


----------



## Ferrix (May 10, 2004)

"Blast, it's getting away.  'least I bet that bird o' yours can handle itself," as Mahe orders the eagle into the sky.

"Good dogs," he says, giving Aegis and Tor a hearty pat on each of their heads.

"Whatever's at the dark heart of these forests knows we're a'comin for it, and its eyes are better at seein' us than we are at seein' it."  With that, he finishes the morning routine and hopes to make a good long day of it on the trail.


----------



## Thanee (May 10, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_“As long as we are better at ripping its heart out, I would call that even,”_ Dara adds in a rather grim voice.

She obviously feels better now her wounds are completely healed, the plant-wolves' poison doesn't seem to have the same effect on her, as it had on Taneth's horse, even though she certainly got quite a bit of that injected.


----------



## Quirhid (May 10, 2004)

Taneth hears others' comments with growing anger. "What are you saying?!"  he replies with eyes full of disgust. "As far as I know it didn't do us any harm. It might have been friendly, but thanks to your blood thirsty hounds it's gone."  The elf stays silent for a while waiting for reply. Then he points Mahe and says: "You should know better! Not every creature is evil!"


----------



## Serpenteye (May 10, 2004)

Ian stirs himself from the telepathic communication with his crystal and looks at Taneth with a hint of irritation. "The dogs did nothing to frighten the creature. It fled as soon as it realised we had spotted it, and judging from its size and form, not to mention location, it's reasonable to assume that it was spying on us in hostile intent."
He continues in a more civil tone. "There's no need to create conflict within the party simply because we are bored and want something to argue about."
He smirks slightly, realising that's exactly what he himself was doing.


----------



## Ferrix (May 10, 2004)

Almost in a whisper, Donner growls at Taneth, "my blood thirsty dogs didn't even move so much as an inch from my side, and if that scares you off so be it and leave, but whatever that thing was, it realized it had been seen and took off. And if you ever speak ill of my companions again elf..."  Trailing off he spurns the elf and finishes readying his gear for the road.

Approaching Mahe, "good luck to your friend in the sky, I hope we'll gleen something of why it was watching us."


----------



## Thanee (May 10, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

Dara sighs silently, then says to Taneth: _“It surely fled pretty fast, so it was either not friendly or not willing to talk to us. I for one won't draw my sword against anything, that doesn't show hostility towards us. I don't expect to see many of those in the next few days, however.”_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 11, 2004)

Mahe ignores Taneth, walking and waiting intently for Tir to return with what he might have learned.

The intent was for him to follow, rather than attack, and retreat as required.  We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 11, 2004)

Tir takes wing at Mahe's command flying quickly up and west, following the flying creature.  After waiting for a while you all start to move again, Mahe confident that Tir will return once he has found anything.  Most of the next day is spent in quiet or atleast the forest is quiet.  It is quite late in the day when Tir returns to Mahe.

Communicating with your companion (I am assuming that the druid's link would give atleast the following information.  If not thats okay.) you find out that the creature was a humanoid with dark purple bat wings.  Tir never got too close to get a better look as the evil aura around the creature was almost palpable to the eagle.  For several hours Tir followed the creature directly west.  Tir stayed as close to the tree line, often diving below to evade its sight. But the creature never looked back.  As the sun began to move towards the tops of the mountains the creature dropped down into a clearing.  Tir circled once spotting several humanoids gathering around what looked like a tall pointy stone.  Several other auras were visible in the trees outside the clearing, but Tir's reconnaisance was cut short when one of the armored individuals looked up straight into the sky at it.  The winged individual immediately took to the air, but Tir was much faster.

The clearing would be about four hours away by Tir's wing (about 6 by horse or 8 by foot).  If they followed him they might be close.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 11, 2004)

Mahe grunts, and relates the information.  "It headed west.  About a day's travel on foot.  Landed at a clearing with some others, standing around a stone."  He looks up.  "Let's find a spot to rest.  We can find them tomorrow."  He looks determined to have a word with these interlopers.  He emphatically does not believe they mean well.

Things to remember:  you're a druid, you can _Wildshape_ into a bird yourself and follow them.  I'll use that to scout tomorrow.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 11, 2004)

Gespath looks at Mahe.

"You sure that your eagle wasn't followed?  If he was we are in for an interesting night!"

Giving a piece of beef jerky to Visper who has been sleeping in his robes most of the day Gespath quickly talks to him.

"Stay awake by my head tonight friend, let me know if anything approaches while I sleep."  To everyone else it sounds like he is grunting and whistling, but the little weasel seems to understand him.

ooc:  If nothing happens during his watch he will cast mage armor on himself before going to sleep.


----------



## Thanee (May 11, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_“They know that we are here and they should know that it was us who followed them. They will either come to us, or prepare for us to come to them. Either way, I am ready.”_

Once the party makes camp, Dara will prepare everything as usual, sleeping with her sword within reach.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 11, 2004)

Ian will stay away from the fire, hidden from attackers in the deep shadows under the trees.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 12, 2004)

Mahe shakes his head.  "The creature who flew was slower than he.  'Sides, haven't ye heard 'bout the 'eyes of the eagle'?  If somthin' coulda been seen, he woulda seen it."  

At sunset, he goes off into the woods for a span.  He clears a spot in the leaves and draws a circle, and then sits contemplating it for a span.  He slips into a trance, and at once without thought but with great care and deliberation traces ancient druidic symbols in and around the circle as his mind meets with the spirits of nature and the forest.

An hour later he comes to himself again.  He looks down at the circle and nods to himself.  _This'll do._  He wipes the ground smooth with his hands, covering the spot with leaves again, and returns to the campsite.

Perhaps of interest. Also, see OOC shortly for new spell preperation.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 13, 2004)

Despite a tense night, nothing comes creeping up on the group as you try to rest.  In the morning the sun rises and the weather is still quite nice, though it is a getting warmer as they days pass.  You all gather your things hastily wary that some creature might jump out at any second.  However Taneth's spell and Donner's dogs have the camp well under guard.

The group that Tir spotted last night was about 8 hours away by foot directly west.  By Mahe's reconning, they were standing at an old menhir called Last Man Standing by the local foresters.  It lies at the crest of a small hill and between there and your approximate position lies more forest and generally flat ground.  Another smaller hill does lie to the south a little ways off the course that you had been taking.  The smaller hill is quite a bit more dense though with several large bramble bushes, it too has a name, Briar Hill.  Which way would you like to travel or scout?


----------



## Quirhid (May 13, 2004)

"It seems that I spoke in outburst before, and I would like to apologize my behavior." Taneth says finally to the group after hearing Mahe's news. "I admit that the creature left too quickly to be a friend but it still could have been something else. Now it seems that the creature is evil afterall and I owe you an apology. I guess I was hoping it was someone else."

Taneth had really regretted his outburst. The excitement of having new information about Aryassa's whereabouts overcame him. The first sight of the creature made him to think the sage who would have this information and when he heard Dara's comment about ripping the creature's heart out, he could keep his feelings bottled inside.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 13, 2004)

(Assuning that Mahe has given us the above information)

"I would suggest that we start by investigating Briar Hill.  Tactically it could be housing hostile forces we cannot see due to the density of its foliage - it would be better to ensure it is clear before moving on to the enemy we do not know.  Of course we need to ensure that we are vigiliant to whatever these other creatures are at the same time!"

Settling Visper comfortably, he sits on the ground preparing himself mentally for the day.


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_“Since we do not know, whether the creatures are still there, every route is the same. At the clearing we might get some hints where they went, so we shouldn't waste too much time to get there in any case.”_


----------



## Serpenteye (May 13, 2004)

"If the circle is of some religious significance they are unlikely to leave it unguarded, knowing that there are enemies about. They will expect us to attack them there and make their preparations accordingly. If the Briar hill is close it may well be the location they are basing their ambushing force at, and attacking them there, where they do not expect it might gain us an advantage over them."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 13, 2004)

Mahe waves off Taneth's apology with a rare, small, and fleeting smile.  "Eh, no worries."

As to the tactical discussion, Mahe agrees with the group.  "If nothin' else, we kin get a good spot overlookin' the circle from which to attack.  Once we get close, Tir an' I can scout the place out pretty easy."  Mahe nods.  "Aye, sounds like a plan.  Let's get movin'."  He leads the group to a location south of both Briar Hill and the Last Man Standing, intending to move south from there to both the locations sucsessively.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2004)

Skirting south from their trail the party heads deeper into the woods.  As the day wears on there is no sign of pursuit.  Perhaps the dash south threw them off the trail.  Keeping watch over the skies, Tir does not spot any pursuit from that direction either.

After about 4 hours, Mahe figures that the group has reached a point south of both Briar Hill and Last Man Standing.  Heading north from this point wood bring the group through both in that order.


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_“So then, let's check this place out,”_ Dara says before moving closer towards the Briar Hill moving carefully while ducking low and keeping herself hidden between the trees and bushes (using Move Silently and Hide).

 She will also keep an eye on the ground, searching for any tracks, she might come across.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 17, 2004)

Ian moves in, behind the more stealthy members of the group.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 18, 2004)

Moving quickly and silently through the trees the party makes its way to a small hill.  It really isnt that high from your vantage point but the ground cover gets significantly thicker near the base and down right impossible to move through as you try to head up.  Tir flies back to Mahe after scouting out the top of the hill.  He reports that there are no signs of movement in there.

The sun has yet to reach is zenith in the morning sky.  Birds and insects chirp loudly, bringing home the peaceful nature of the forest in summer.  Little else moves as the scent of fresh growth and rich soil fill your noses.  The small berries that adorn the bushes at the base of Briar Hill are bursting red and look quite delicious (Mahe:



Spoiler



fine to eat


).

Still no sign of pursuit either.  Perhaps who ever the beings that Tir spotted yesterday are only explorers in this part of the forest as well.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 18, 2004)

Fingering his spell component pouch Gespath strokes Visper till he wakes up.

"My little friend, go up to the top and let me know what is there, if there is anything that we need to know about"

Looking at the group he says "I have asked Visper to quickly scout ahead for us, he should let us know soon what is up there"

OOC: Visper has  int 8, Hide 11 and move silently 8


----------



## Thanee (May 18, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_“Not much to be seen here... we should move on to the other place soon.”_

  Dara will continue to watch the surroundings and search for tracks meanwhile.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 19, 2004)

Mahe nods, and waits for Visper to return.  Assuming all goes well, he leads the group to a spot on the hill where they can wait unobserved, and then turns to Dara.  "There's a spot where ye should be able to see where they were yesterday.  Go on 'n scout ahead, if'n ye don't mind."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 19, 2004)

Visper returns shortly from the top of Briar Hill. Gespeth senses through his link that there is nothing menacing living up there.  Mahe can blaze a trail for the others if you wish to use Briar Hill as a base camp.  It will take a bit of time though to make an opening large enough for everyone including the horse to make it up. Probably a good hour of work, two if you want to make it concealed.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 19, 2004)

Gespeth turns to Visper and talks to him

"Little friend, what was up there, anything interesting?"

Listening to Vispers reply Gespath turns to the others.

"We could camp up there if we wish.  mahe, how far is it to where those creatures were, enough time to get there in the daylight or should we camp and go there in the morning?"


----------



## Serpenteye (May 19, 2004)

"It's not even noon yet. Setting up camp now would force us to resume the march at night, or give our prey even more of a head-start."


----------



## Ghostknight (May 19, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "It's not even noon yet. Setting up camp now would force us to resume the march at night, or give our prey even more of a head-start."




"Who says these beings are our prey?  Maybe it is better if we leave them, leave our resources for when they are needed at this temple of evil.  No need to look for fights that while providing a tactical advantage lead to a strategic loss"

"Anyway, why not set up camp now and travel in the morning if that is a better option - meet up with these creatures in the middle of the day when, possibly, being evil they may be at a disadvantage?"


----------



## Quirhid (May 19, 2004)

"I agree with Gespeth"

[ooc: I'm not going to post for the next 10 days because I'll be studying for the final exams. If Erekose would be so kind and play Taneth for a while, I would be grateful. Thanks!]


----------



## Ferrix (May 20, 2004)

Taking a swig from his waterskin, "press on; i'm not out here to dally in the midday sun when we can be on the move.  Whatever strategic loss might be had, what they know might be far greater a gain in the ends of things."  With that he readjusts his lance and shield, and calls his dogs to his side.


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

Turning to Mahe mostly, Dara asks: _“How far is it from here to that Last Man Standing place? Can we get there, search the area and return here until sunset to set up camp? Then we should head out immediately.”_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 20, 2004)

"It's not far to the menhir from 'ere."*  Mahe considers their position.  "'ow 'bout this- Tir kin take a safe look- jest see if'n anyone's even there.  If they are, I kin do a bit more scoutin', see what they're up to.  We kin decide from there."  He asks Tir to fly very, very high, preferably with the sun at his back, and just try to see if there's anything there.  If someone tries to persue, he tells Tir to lead them away to the north, and return only when he thinks it's safe.  If MAhe knows appromixmately how long it'll take Tir to fly to and from, he marks it and waits to see if his companion will go unmolested.

*I was under the impression that Briar Hill is just south of Last Man Standing.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 21, 2004)

[ooc: sorry I should have drawn a map of things.  I have made up a temp one in Excel below.  Its the only software I have at work to build with sorry.

So you started at camp where Tir brought news of the people around the LMS.  Moving south of both Briar Hill and LMS you came to a point where you were in a straight line to both.  From there you turned north and are now at BH.  

Distances in hours:
LMS to Camp: 7 hours on foot, Tir covered it in 4.
Camp to Head North: 4.5 hours on foot.
Head North to Briar Hill: 1 hour on foot.
Briar Hill to LMS: 2.5 hours on foot, Tir can cover it in just over an hour one-way.

Time: Not yet noon.

Np, Quirhid thanks for letting us know. See you when you get back.]

Standing at the base of the hill you spot a few lazy clouds forming far off in the sky.  Other than that the serene sounds and sights of a summer forest great your senses.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 21, 2004)

Then as above.  Tir should, with his massive spot check and elevation, be able to see them before they see him (if anyone is, indeed, there).  If no one appears on first look, swing down and take a closer one.  If anything attacks, stay close enough to draw it away to the north, east, or west.  If Tir doesn't return in 2 1/4 hours, give or take, we'll set off north towards the circle; in the meantime, there's no reason not to clear out a campsite.

We lose two hours if no-one's there, but if someone is (and Mahe thinks there will be), then we can march on them before nightfall.

Sound like a plan?


----------



## Ghostknight (May 21, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Then as above.  Tir should, with his massive spot check and elevation, be able to see them before they see him (if anyone is, indeed, there).  If no one appears on first look, swing down and take a closer one.  If anything attacks, stay close enough to draw it away to the north, east, or west.  If Tir doesn't return in 2 1/4 hours, give or take, we'll set off north towards the circle; in the meantime, there's no reason not to clear out a campsite.
> 
> We lose two hours if no-one's there, but if someone is (and Mahe thinks there will be), then we can march on them before nightfall.
> 
> Sound like a plan?




ooc Hmm, it seems a bit risky, Tir back by two o'clock, by 4:30 or so we are there.  If there is nothing there we then need to set up camp there (generally not  a good idea to travel after sunset), and if there are beasties about we are sitting in LMS during the night.  To me BH seems the better place for an overnight camp, I would rather tackle LMS in the daylight, and with plenty of time to move on if necessary (then again maybe I am just a coward, me I think bravery is just a failure to understand the consequences of failure!)


----------



## Thanee (May 21, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_“We should simply march towards the Last Man Standing while your bird flies ahead to scout, since we do expect someone to be there. If the bird finds nothing, we can still turn around and reach Briar Hill before sunset this way.”_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 23, 2004)

Since it is not even noon yet, Ghostknight, and it's only 4 hours to LMS, I think your concerns about moving at night are unfounded.  Dara's plan sounds fine.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 23, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Since it is not even noon yet, Ghostknight, and it's only 4 hours to LMS, I think your concerns about moving at night are unfounded.  Dara's plan sounds fine.




ooc: I agree.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2004)

After some deliberation, Tir takes to the air heading up high to scout as Mahe instructed.  Then the group gathers their things and starts after him, travelling towards the Last Man Standing.  After about 2 hours (a little less actually) of travelling through the forest Mahe spots Tir returning through the foliage overhead.

The intelligent eagle relates to Mahe that there are still people gathered around the menhir, though quite a few less than there was last time. There was one individual studying the stone, three other individuals loitering around not really paying attention to much, and a pair of large black bears.

Being about 30 minutes to 45 minutes away give or take, you have time to prepare for the battle ahead and plan your strategies well in advance.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 24, 2004)

"We dinnae want any to run.  That's first," says Mahe.  "'tween myself, Tir, and yer dogs," he gives a nod to Donner, "tha' won't be a problem."

"Second, we need summun left to ask questions," he continues.  "You- Ian, wassit?  If you kin do tha thing you did to the wolves to one or two o' them, that'd be peachy."  He turns to the others.  "As fer the rest of us, jest one word," he smiles slightly.  "Damage the _menir_ an' you answer to me, alright?"

As for the metagame nitty-gritty, I've got one _Bull's strength._  My thought was that out of Mahe, Donner, and Dara, Dara could use it best, since she gets strength*1.5 to damage.


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_“We could strike simultaneously from the left and right. This way, they would have it more difficult to flee. If we want information, we want the one at the stone as a prisoner, noone else. And about that menir... as long as it doesn't hit me, you have nothing to worry.”_

Dara will activate her ring (_protection from evil_) right before entering the clearing, to gain the protection of its imbedded magic.

OOC: More strength also means better trips for Dara. Donner does triple damage when he can charge.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 24, 2004)

ooc I will cast mage armor on myself.  Just before entering the clearing I will cast invisibility and as soon as combat starts Summon Monster III to summon a Celestial Black Bear (nothing like a black bear smiting evil!)

After making arcane gestures and covering himself in a layer of arcane protection Gespaths peaks up.

"Let us get rid of these foes and see what they are searching for there.  Just beware of some of the othere returning while we are engaged with those we can see!"


----------



## Serpenteye (May 24, 2004)

ooc: Ian will prepare for battle with a _Slow Light_ (Blur) on himself and on one of his warrior allies. He'll start the battle by Cocooning the apparent leader of the enemies, then he will target as many of the enemies as posible with a Biocurrent manifested at 2nd level for 3d4 damage/round for enemies within a 15ft radius.


----------



## Ferrix (May 24, 2004)

Donner will prepare himself for combat, he'll attempt to use his speed to advantage, striking and then moving out of reach with his lance, targeting what appears to be the biggest threat.  If another person engages the same threat he'll use it to ride-by-attack and flank.

donner could use the bull strength if he stows his shield and uses the lance two-handed while charging... that's 21 damage from strength alone on a charge.  I think Dara would benefit from the Blur power quite well also.  he also has manacles if we need to restrain anything


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 25, 2004)

Right, final decision:  Bull's strength to Dara.  I'll also cast _Spikes_ and _Shillelagh_ before combat.  Mmm, 2d6+7 damage...


----------



## Erekose13 (May 25, 2004)

Travelling the rest of the distance, the group does it's best to prepare for what ever is coming.  Dara gains the protection from evil, as well as the strength of bulls and her form blurs, Gespeth armors himself and dissappears, while Ian's form begins to shift.  Mahe's staff grows nasty spikes, glowing with holy power.  

[ooc: just wanted to make sure I got all that right. Will work up the stats for the enemies tonight and get down to this battle as soon as I can (tomorrow or at the latest the day after)]


----------



## Ghostknight (May 25, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Travelling the rest of the distance, the group does it's best to prepare for what ever is coming.  Dara gains the protection from evil, as well as the strength of bulls and her form blurs, Gespeth armors himself and dissappears, while Ian's form begins to shift.  Mahe's staff grows nasty spikes, glowing with holy power.
> 
> [ooc: just wanted to make sure I got all that right. Will work up the stats for the enemies tonight and get down to this battle as soon as I can (tomorrow or at the latest the day after)]




Sounds right (although the invisibility is for just before we enter the battle - minute/level only gives me five minutes!)


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

OOC: Actually all of those spells are short duration and will surely be cast close to the LMS. Dara will activate her ring the round before entering the clearing, of course, as it only has a 1 minute duration. I think Dara feels like a magic and psionic superconductor now! 


 Turning to Ian, Dara says: _“You'll try your globe trick on their leader? This way we might catch him alive, which is good. In case he shrugs off your magic, and I have seen such things happen, I'll be ready to bring him down quickly, trying not to kill him outright. If I go, it would be good, if you would try to entrap one of those bears, as they are surely under his command and will leap for his defense!”_


OOC: When we are near the clearing, Dara will try to sneak into a hiding position from where she will be able to charge (or 'partial charge', if we get a surprise round and her 40' move is enough to reach him) the leader, but will wait for Ian to try his 'magic'  on him first. If the 'spell' fails, she'll rage, charge and do a full power attack improved trip hitting for subdual damage (if subdual is ok during rage, otherwise, she will not rage during the first round, since she doesn't want to kill him).


----------



## Ghostknight (May 25, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: Actually all of those spells are short duration and will surely be cast close to the LMS. Dara will activate her ring the round before entering the clearing, of course, as it only has a 1 minute duration. I think Dara feels like a magic and psionic superconductor now!




ooc: Except the Mage armor - there you have 1 hour/level!


----------



## Serpenteye (May 25, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Turning to Ian, Dara says: _“You'll try your globe trick on their leader? This way we might catch him alive, which is good. In case he shrugs off your magic, and I have seen such things happen, I'll be ready to bring him down quickly, trying not to kill him outright. If I go, it would be good, if you would try to entrap one of those bears, as they are surely under his command and will leap for his defense!”_




Ian nods, turning towards her, "I'll deal with whatever seems the greatest threat, besides the leader himself. We know too little about our opponents for a more concrete plan, better to adapt to the cirqumstances."


----------



## Ferrix (May 25, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Ian nods, turning towards her, "I'll deal with whatever seems the greatest threat, besides the leader himself. We know too little about our opponents for a more concrete plan, better to adapt to the cirqumstances."




"Finally, a plan I like."  With a chuckle, he strokes the ears of Grizzle as the massive dog pads along, flanked by the four other dogs which dart their ears about cautiously.

Once just outside the clearing he'll also ready a charge/partial charge, perhaps in conjunction with Dara to drop the leader with a subdual whack with his lance.  A base move of 50 should get him within range to ride-by.  If the leader gets cocooned, he'll change his focus to a lethal ride-by against whatever appears the most threatening.


----------



## Serpenteye (May 26, 2004)

Ian, seeing that everyone is ready manifests Slow Light on himself and waits for the signal to attack.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 26, 2004)

Approaching the menhir from the south western corner of the clearing as it offers some of the densest cover available, the party is able to get quite close to the clearing and observe those who are there.  The sun is still high in the sky during this time of the year, it being approximately mid afternoon. 

From behind the trees you can see the monolith standing quite tall. It looks quite old even from here, as peices are missing from it and cracks cut the top of the stone in two.  There is one individual currently studying the northern face of the menhir.  He or she is dressed in heavy black plate and has a wicked looking polearm leaning against the stone nearby.  Three other individuals are squatting in the center of the clearing currently huddled together and they appear to be talking.  They are all wearing similar armor, though the profusion of spikes and other nasty bits on the studious individual are far more impressive. There are two bears, both of which seem to resemble the condition the dire wolves had been in, flesh hanging limply to the body and open green sores dripping with ichor.  Off on the far side of the clearing among the trees there appears to be three or four more individuals standing around with gear and packs stored nearby. You cant get a good look at those under the trees from this distance.  

With all your spells ready, how do you approach things?

[ooc: map is up, check sig!, also see this link for a picture of the individual studying the menhir.]


----------



## Serpenteye (May 26, 2004)

Ian smiles sadisticaly seeing that he will have just enough range to his enemies to affect them with his powers but still be safe from retaliation. The prospect of a real battle against worthy opponents fills him with satisfaction. He signals once again that he is ready, and readies an action to Cocoon the apparent leader of the group.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 26, 2004)

Mahe bares his teeth and narrows his eyes at the figure studying the Menhir.  _I've got some questions to ask of you_ he thinks.  He'll open the combat by ordering Tir to swoop down and _smite_ one of the cultists and by placing an _entangle_ spell centered on the figures in the trees.


----------



## Thanee (May 27, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_Why didn't you tell us, that the clearing is that huge, Mahe..._, Dara thinks while figuring, that she can't reach the leader in time before being discovered.

She then waits for Ian to open up with his 'spell' and right after that simply moves onto the clearing with grim determination, towards the monolith.

OOC: 40' Movement - 5 squares diagonal top right and 1 square right.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 28, 2004)

*Launching the attack*

[Surprise round]

Taneth (in NPC mode for the moment) having already cast _protection from arrows_ and _mage armor_ launches a fireball at the three gathered in the center of the clearing.  Suprised by the sudden attacks, all of them are scorched in the blast [ooc: fireball hit cultists 1,2,3, 18dmg ea, all failed saves].

Nalya readies and fires her crossbow at one of the bears.  It hits the closest one, causing a new bleeding hole to open in its side. [ooc:hit bear #1, 8 dmg].

Ian launches his ectoplasmic coccoon aiming to pin the leader beneath the astral strands. It hits entangling her thuroughly. [ooc: ectoplasmic coccoon on leader, 6 rounds].

Tir swoops down out of the sky attacking one of the cultists, but misses. Mahe casts entangle on the distant figures causing the plants to wrap around their legs.  One of the creatures appears unaffected, while all the others are firmly rooted in place.

Donner charges one of the large bears having seen Taneth's fireball injure the cultists.  Grizzle manages to get him about 30 feet away from the bear (#1).

Gespeth having activated his invisibility, summons a black bear of his own. (let me know where when it comes in next round)

Dara moves towards the center of the clearing heading directly towards the cultists.  Wary of attack she moves slowly, almost taunting them to come to her.


Thats all the time I have for now.  Round 1 starting next.  Please let me know what you will do next.


----------



## Thanee (May 28, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter - HP 45/45 AC 15 Atk +10 (2d6+18[+2d6SA], 19-20/x2)*

Unless an opponent is within reach by then, Dara charges towards the bear north of her (#1), hoping to drop it quickly in a combined attack, seeing Donner charging in as well.

As if it would be almost weightless, she swirls her huge sword around and brings it down upon the foe with mighty force.

OOC: Charge -> Bear #1, Rage (1st round), Power Attack 4.

If an opponent is threatening her before her initiative, attack that one the same way (minus charge).


----------



## Serpenteye (May 28, 2004)

Ian Cocoons Bear #2, to take it out of the battle before it can do any harm.

ooc: Hp: no damage, Psi: # -3
--

ooc: The new psionic rules have finally been included in the SRD )). May I update Ian to the new system?


----------



## Ghostknight (May 28, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> [Surprise round]
> 
> Gespeth having activated his invisibility, summons a black bear of his own. (let me know where when it comes in next round)
> 
> [/color]




The celestial black bear will appear as close as possible to the three near to the group and move to engage them.

Gespath will move closer to get within range to cast a charm person spell and no closer (if he can help it) (30', if possible this round, otherwise in the next round).



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> CELESTIAL CREATURE
> Celestial creatures dwell on the upper planes, the realms of good, although they resemble beings found on the Material Plane. They are more regal and more beautiful than their earthly counterparts.
> Celestial creatures often come in metallic colors (usually silver, gold, or platinum). They can be mistaken for half-celestials, more powerful creatures that are created when a celestial mates with a non-celestial creature.
> CREATING A CELESTIAL CREATURE
> ...


----------



## Ferrix (May 28, 2004)

*Donner ftr5 (hp42/42, ac24, ride-by +13 (3d6+18, critical x3))*

Yelling to his dogs to attack with him, he spurs Grizzle to the challenge, and heads in on the bear (#1) with his lance leading out to the side so as not to get too close to the thing.

Aegis and Tor (hp17/17, AC 16, bite +3 (1d6+3, critical x2); SA: Trip (as wolf)

Arbor and Shadow (hp14/14, AC 16, bite +3 (1d6+3, critical x2); SA: Trip (as wolf)


----------



## Ferrix (May 28, 2004)

*Donner ftr5 (hp42/42, ac24, ride-by +13 (3d6+18, critical x3))*

damn double posting


----------



## Ferrix (May 28, 2004)

*Donner ftr5 (hp42/42, ac24, ride-by +13 (3d6+18, critical x3))*

damn triple post


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 29, 2004)

Mahe rushes along with the rest, brining his quarterstaff into play with a powerful overhand strike.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2004)

*Round 1*

Round 1

Taneth launches a _magic missile_ at the nearest armor wearing cultist.  Three small missiles of light pound into him. [ooc: hit cultist #1, 9 dmg.]

Nalya fires her crossbow again at the bear, hitting her target once more though it only grazes its flank this time. [ooc: hit bear #1, 3 dmg.]

Ian coccoons the second bear removing it from battle for the time being. [ooc: coccoon bear #2, out for 5 rounds]

Mahe starts running towards the group of cultists in the middle while Tir swoops in for another attack.  This time it's claws find their mark tearing into the flesh of one of the armored cultists. [ooc: hit cultist #2, 3 dmg.]

Having been taken completely by surprise, those remaining in the battle look about at the rushing horde of attackers and try to sort themselves out as quickly as possible.  

One of the cultists (#1) in the middle breaks for the trees in the direction of the fireball and missiles. Hoping to find the mage who had singed him.  Cut off from the tree line by Mahe and Dara, he charges the lighter armored Mahe.  However his momentum carries his swing to far forward digging into the ground to Mahe's left.

Another of the cultists (#2) follows the first charging into Dara.  His bastard sword clangs off of her armor, inflicting little more than a buffet.

The third (#3) sees his leader caught in wispy webbing, decides to run in that direction to free him. He reaches him and begins to try pulling off the webs.  Finding them very tough he draws his sword. [ooc: round 1/6 of coccoon.]

The bear still free of a coccoon (#1) shrugs off the bolts it has taken and charges the approaching halfling but is still too far away. [ooc: move 60' towards Donner]

The last figure in the trees (Z1) begins moving out towards the site of battle
passing beyond Mahe's entangling vines.  Once out of the cover of the trees you can see that it appears to be just a zombie, perhaps once human. The other three however remain firmly rooted in their positions. [ooc: round 1/50 of entangle.]

Donner, charges the bear, staying wide and moving right by after his lance skewers the creature sending a spray of green blood and ichor arcing into the air.  The bear crumples to the ground. [ooc: hit bear #1, 32 dmg (3d6+18 right?) dead.]  Calling to his dogs they run out from the tree line and will be in range to attack next round.

Gespeth summonds the celestial black bear down upon the cultist who retreated.  Reaching out with it's huge claws the bear it hits with one. [ooc: hit cultist #3, 5 dmg. Let me know when you want him to smite and could you post the entire celestial bear stats for me, helps make such huge combats a bit easier.]  Once the bear is in play, Gespeth runs closer to the fray looking for an opponent to cast his spell on. [ooc: everyone is currently engaged, did you want to do something different?]

Dara enters her furious rage, unleashing it upon the cultist that has foolishly moved to engage her. She slams her sword into his shield arm, injuring the warrior. [ooc: hit cultist #2, dmg 24. rage round 1]

Yup go ahead and update Ian to 3.5, thanks Serpent Eye for reminding me to check there.

EDIT: changed the bear's action and then Donner's.  Hope I got the damage right.  Re-rolled Dara's damage and applied it (24).


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 31, 2004)

Mahe brings both ends of his quarterstaff into play, combining his upper body strength and the length of the staff into quick and hard blows at the upper body of the cultist in front of him.

Attack at +5/+5, damage 2d6+9/2d6+8 19-20/x2.


----------



## Thanee (May 31, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter - HP 45/45 AC 17 Atk +8 (2d6+18[+2FE][+2d6SA], 19-20/x2)*

With the foolish cultist still there to oppose her, Dara whirls her sword around once more, but before thrusting it towards the human, she slams her shoulder into his chest, trying to drop him to the ground and then finish him off.

OOC: Trip attack -> cultist #2 (+8 touch attack, no AoO, Str check with +11, follow-up attack as above, if successful (Power Attack 4 applied in subject line, target prone bonus _not_ figured in yet, which reduces the target's AC by 4), Rage (2nd round), Power Attack 4.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 31, 2004)

ooc Stats for the Celestial black bear
CELESTIAL BEAR, BLACK, 
 Medium Animal, Good 
Hit Dice: 3d8+6 (19 hp) 
Initiative: +1 
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 13 (+1 Dex, +2 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12 
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/+6 
Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d4+4) 
Full Attack: 2 claws +6 melee (1d4+4) and bite +1 melee (1d6+2) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Smite Evil
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, Darkvision 60', Resitance 5 to acid/cold/electricity, SR 8 
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +2 
Abilities: Str 19, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 6 
Skills: Climb +4, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim +8 
Feats: Endurance, Run 
Environment: Temperate forests 
Organization: Solitary or pair 
Challenge Rating: 2 
Advancement: 4–5 HD (Medium) 
Level Adjustment: — 
The black bear is a forest-dwelling omnivore that usually is not dangerous unless an interloper threatens its cubs or food supply.
Black bears can be pure black, blond, or cinnamon in color and are rarely more than 5 feet long.
Combat
Black bears rip prey with their claws and teeth.
Skills: A black bear has a +4 racial bonus on Swim checks

Smite Evil (Su): Once per day a celestial creature can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (maximum of +20) against an evil foe.

Gespath, seeing everyone engaged in combat pulls back, waiting for the most advantageous time to cast his spell. Under hos breath he berates himself for not having chosen more combat spells for the day.

ooc Gespath will wait to see if any of the living opponents get out from their combats.  In the meantime he makes sure he has a potion of cure moderate wounds available in case anyone needs it.  So invixible he sits and wits, hoping the bear will beffective.


----------



## Quirhid (Jun 1, 2004)

ooc: Just wanted to let you know, I'm back. I had problems with my computer so it took few days to fix it. I'm going to continue posting after I have read what you have done without me.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 1, 2004)

Ian rolls his psionic familiar over his fingers, walking forwards towards his enemies.He then manifests Biofeedback (3,0) at his maximum power, targetting the two nearest cultists. (3d4/round to 2 enemies within range)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 3, 2004)

Round 2

Taneth having exhausted his ranged spells, draws his longbow and moves into the battle trying to draw a bead on anyone out in the open. Spotting those caught in Mahe's entangle spell, he moves up around the battle in the center of the field to get a better shot next round. [ooc: When you are back upto speed Quirhid just go ahead and resume control of your chara.  If you want to change what he is doing this round just post his altered actions.]

Nalya joins Taneth seeing that most of the opponents in the center have become occupied.

Ian concentrates on the two cultists in melee with the Dara and Mahe. Both of them start convulsing as electricity runs rampant through their systems.  Somehow on of them is able to remain in combat and defend himself, the other however falls over quite toasty. [ooc: _biofeedback_ on cultist #1 & 2, both failed their saves. #1 takes 8 dmg, #2 takes 6 dmg. #2 falls unconscious.]

Mahe strikes at the cultist with his quarterstaff, which bristles with nasty looking spikes.  The first swing misses, but it must have been a feint as the second connects quite solidly with his throat, tearing most of it completely out. [ooc: miss & critical hit cultist #1, 33dmg, more than dead.]

Bear #1 - dead
Bear #2 - coccooned (1/5 rounds elapsed)
Cultist #1 - dead
Cultist #2 - unconscious
Leader - coccooned (2/5 rounds elapsed)
Zombies #2-5 - entangled (2/50 rounds elapsed)

One of the zombies breaks loose from the entangling vines and begins to move towards the party escaping from the grasping plants.

The last remaining cultist turns to the rather large celestial black bear and tries to skewer it with his sword.  Successful atleast in striking the bear, the cultist looks quite terrified at the lack of effect his strike had. [ooc: hit summoned bear, 8 dmg]

Donner looks around for something to charge and spots the one zombie wandering alone.  Rushing towards it atop Grizzle he spits the thing on his lance. [ooc:NPCed for the moment, let me know if you want to do something different. hit Z1, hoards of damage.]

Gespeth's bear attacks the lone cultist, but all of its attacks fail to break through his armor. Gespeth readies himself to move where ever he might be needed most.

Dara in full rage charges the last cultist who is engaged with the bear.  Aiming to trip the cultist, she slams into him with her shoulder carrying him to the ground in the charge.  Seeing her opponent go down she slids her sword forward with an underhand slice catching him in the chest and driving straight through. [ooc: charge and trip cultist #3, hit prone #3, 38 dmg, dead] 

With ever opponent either dead or entangled/cocooned the battle is finished in mere seconds.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 3, 2004)

Shaking the ichor from his lance, Grizzle lopes around towards the rest of the companions.  Donner's gravely laugh billowing from the stout halfling punctuating his speech, "it would seem...that we've taken the last man standing."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 3, 2004)

Mahe move towards the encased leader.  "Dara, surrounder her with me.  Nalya, Taneth, kill the undead.  The rest of you, get ready to slay that abomination."  The moment she comes out of the cocoon, he will give her a moment to throw down her arms and surrender, and then he will beat her into unconciousness with his quarterstaff.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter - HP 45/45 AC 17 Atk +10|+6 (2d6+18[+2FE][+2d6SA], 19-20/x2)*

Dara quickly moves towards the center, where she was heading to from the beginning. Hearing Mahe's voice, she nods slightly, her face still showing the earlier grim determination.

Impatiently, she stands at the opposite side of Mahe, ready to strike at the moment, the weird strands dissolve. She is not intent to kill the one, so she aims to sweep her legs away and then hit her with the side of her sword, when she lies prone. Only the knowledge of the earlier fight, two days ago, that the glibbering prison will go away soon, let's her keep relatively calm at this moment. She will strike immediately, however, not waiting for the leader to surrender, as she can only restrain her rage for so long.

OOC: Ready attack as soon as the cocoon ends. Trip attack -> leader (+10 touch attack (+2 bonus for flanking included), no AoO, Str check with +11, follow-up attack as above, if successful, but dealing non-lethal damage (-4 to attack, resulting in +6 attack, leader then has -4 AC for being prone and probably no Dex bonus to AC since she is still flat-footed from the surprise round, +2 damage against human, no sneak attack damage)). Rage (3rd to 5th round). Power Attack 4.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 3, 2004)

Moving to the leader Gespath shouts to the others 

"Let me try something first, if it doesn't work, then we can wipe him out!"

Motioning to the bear he brings the bear close enough to take action if necessary.

ooc Gespath will cast a charm person spell on the leader


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_“Try something? Save your breath, wizard. She will not die, but I'm not taking chances.”_

 Her voice carries the same impression as you can see in her face. Dara really doesn't look like she would let anyone _try something_ first, in fact, she looks more like she would hack into the cocoon every moment. Anyone knowledgeable in the way of arms can see her twisted grip of the big sword, however, which can only mean, that she prepares to strike for subdual rather to go for a direct kill.

 Drops of blood are dripping from the blade, while the tension builds...


----------



## Quirhid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Taneth Aislan (hp 14/14, AC 15, atk +2 m (1d8, 19-20/x2) or +6 r (1d6, x3)*

Taneth releases an arrow towards the closest zombie.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 4, 2004)

"Dara, I can get him to talk a lot easier than if you bash him over the head.  It is much easier to talk to a friend than somebody tied up and out of it.  The fight is basically over, let us deal with her in the manner most advantageous to ourselves"

Gespath speaks calmly and unemotionally, trying to calm Dara down


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 4, 2004)

"Healer," Ian turns to the druid, "If you have a spell to spare you should tend to the unconscious cultist. Then we can interrogate them both separately, and easier find out if one of them is lying."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 4, 2004)

"'e might have a point," says Mahe to Dara, and hefts his staff.  If Mahe figures he has time, he runs over to a wounded cultist to apply _cure minor wounds_ before running back to be ready next to the leader.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2004)

[Round 3]

Taneth and Nalya move towards the Zombies picking them off luck ducks in a barrel.  Both of their arrows hit the same one (the one who had escaped last round), who falls back into the mass of twisting vines that Mahe had called forth.  [ooc: both hit Z1, 8 dmg and 6 dmg, dead]

After making his suggestion to Mahe, Ian moves over towards the entrapped bear, ready to attack when it frees itself from the coccoon.

Mahe moves over to the cultist who is bleeding to death (cultist #2) and casts his _cure insignificant wounds_ stabilizing the man and leaving him unconscious.

2 of the Zombies begin moving again, free of the tangling weeds.  However they have still not left the circle of vines.

Donner turns his mount again heading towards Ian to wait for the bear to free itself.

Gespeth and Dara have moved up to the entangles leader who is currently bound in a tight coccoon in front of the obelisk.  They continue their argument about what to do after the leader is free.

Bear #1 - dead
Bear #2 - coccooned (2/5 rounds elapsed)
Cultist #1 - dead
Cultist #2 - unconscious (stabilized)
Cultist #3 - dead
Leader - coccooned (3/5 rounds elapsed)
Zombies #4-5 - entangled (3/50 rounds elapsed)
Zombie #1 - dead

[Round 4]

Taneth and Nalya manage to pick off one of the two who begins moving again, this one has not fallen yet.  [ooc: both hit Z3, 5 dmg and 3 dmg]

Ian stands ready.

Mahe moves back to the leader ready to attack when necessary.

The two zombies that began moving last round stop again, stuck by grasping weeds on the edge of the circle.  The rest remain bound as well.

Donner stands ready atop Grizzle.  His other dogs join him.

Dara and Gespeth continue their argument about what to do after the leader is free.

Bear #1 - dead
Bear #2 - coccooned (3/5 rounds elapsed)
Cultist #1 - dead
Cultist #2 - unconscious (stabilized)
Cultist #3 - dead
Leader - coccooned (4/5 rounds elapsed)
Zombies #2-5 - entangled (4/50 rounds elapsed)
Zombie #1 - dead

Okay the leader will be free next round and the bear the round after that.  Any more movement before either of those happen? And any resolution on the_charm person_ versus subdue quickly argument?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 7, 2004)

I think it was agreed in the OOC thread that we're subduing the bejeezus out of the leader, and charming later.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 7, 2004)

Ian will maintain concentration on his Biocurrent and attack the leader with it next turn.


----------



## Quirhid (Jun 8, 2004)

*Taneth Aislan (hp 14/14, AC 15, atk +2 m (1d8, 19-20/x2) or +6 r (1d6, x3)*

Taneth will continue shooting.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 9, 2004)

[Round 5]

Taneth and Nalya continue plucking at the zombies, backing up a bit as two of them shamble near the edge of the entanglement. They proove easy targets, as the one hit last round falls.  But the other keeps struggling. [ooc: both hit Z3, 5 dmg and 2 dmg, dead]

Ian stands ready with his electrical charge prepared.

You all watch as the ectoplasmic strands holding the leader fade into the aether from whence they came.  Those standing around her automatically attack, prepared for this.

Ian's biocurrent jolts the woman anger showing on her face. [ooc: save failed, hit leader 5dmg]

Mahe and Dara lash out with their weapons, ending the arguement about whether to let Gespeth try his spell.  Mahe's first blow connects solidly, but the second fails to punch through her armor. [hit leader, 13 dmg]  Dara's lands her sword, but is unable to trip the woman. [touch attack hit, strength check failed, reverse trip failed.]

Donner stands ready atop Grizzle, waiting for the bear to free itself next round.

Gespeth can now act just before the leader.


Not sure what you were planning to do Ghostknight if you couldnt cast your spell.  If you wait just let me know.  I will post her action tomorrow as my internet connection at school is acting up and not letting me access the SRD.

Bear #1 - dead
Bear #2 - coccooned (4/5 rounds elapsed)
Cultist #1 - dead
Cultist #2 - unconscious (stabilized)
Cultist #3 - dead
Zombies #2, 4-5 - entangled (5/50 rounds elapsed)
Zombie #1,3 - dead


----------



## Thanee (Jun 9, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter - HP 45/45 AC 17 Atk +10|+6 (2d6+18[+2FE][+2d6SA], 19-20/x2)*

_If you fail, try harder..._

 With all her strength, Dara pushes her body against the opposing armored figure, hopefully pushing her to the ground this time, still trying to knock her out rather than kill her outright.

OOC: Trip attack -> leader (+10 touch attack (+2 bonus for flanking included), no AoO, Str check with +11, follow-up attack as above, if successful, but dealing non-lethal damage (-4 to attack, resulting in +6 attack, leader then has -4 AC for being prone, +2 damage against human, no sneak attack damage)). Rage (6th round). Power Attack 4.


----------



## Quirhid (Jun 9, 2004)

*Taneth Aislan (hp 14/14, AC 15, atk +2 m (1d8, 19-20/x2) or +6 r (1d6, x3)*

Taneth tries to enter melee with the untangled zombie so that Sadet can crush it with it's hooves. "You're not going anywhere!"

[ooc: Sadet is an ordinary light warhorse.]


```
Warhorse, Light
Large Animal
Hit Dice:	3d8+9 (22 hp)
Initiative:	+1
Speed:	60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class:	14 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 13
Base Attack/Grapple:	+2/+9
Attack:	Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3)
Full Attack:	2 hooves +4 melee (1d4+3) and bite –1 melee (1d3+1)
Space/Reach:	10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	—
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Saves:	Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +2
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills:	Listen +4, Spot +4
Feats:	Endurance, Run
Environment:	Temperate plains
Organization:	Domesticated
Challenge Rating:	1
Advancement:	—
Level Adjustment:	—
```

If not possible, he will continue shooting at a safe distance.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 9, 2004)

"Concentrate your attacks on the leader," he says to the others, "I'll deal with the bear."

Ian turns his attention from the leader, once again cocooning the bear.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 9, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> [Round 5]
> 
> Gespeth can now act just before the leader.




Gespath moves back out of combat, if feasible to do so without attracting attention (since he is still invisible).  He will let the more combat oriented have their way and cast the charm when the leader is subdued and not under attack.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 10, 2004)

[Round 5, Con't]

The woman hisses at you as you try to barrel into her.  Thrusting her hands upwards, she tries to cast a spell while in melee.  She actually manages to cast despite the pain of the wounds bleeding from her side and by weaving and dodging casts defensively. Her left hand begins to drip a virulent green as the skin on it begins to bubble and hiss.  You also notice that she has six fingers on that nasty looking hand as it comes into contact with Dara's flesh.  While sticky and quite disgusting, the green goop does not seem to affect Dara at all. [cast 



Spoiler



_contagion_[/spolier], passed concentration check vs. dmg, passed concentration check vs. defensive casting, hit Dara with touch attack. Dara saved...]





Spoiler



[Round 6]

Taneth brings Sadet forward, but the horse will not go near the grasping vines.  With it's side still looking sickly after the last battle, the horse must be a bit hesitant to get anywhere near those undead.  Nocking another bolt, Taneth fires at one of the zombies as does Nalya.  Both hit the same one again, which falters and falls into the mass of weeds, dead. [hit Z2, dmg 8 and 6]

Ian drops his concentration on biocurrent to weave another coccoon for the bear, keeping it out for a little longer. [_ectoplasmic coccoon_ on Bear #2 as it comes free. save failed... again... 4 rounds]

Mahe and Dara concentrate their attacks again. Mahe strikes hard again with the lower end of his spikey staff. [hit Leader, 12 dmg]. Dara shoves her shoulder into the woman knocking her flat on the ground in front of the obelisk.  Bringing her sword round careful not to decapitate the prone woman, Dara connects solidly. [trip successful, almost didnt make the strength check (24 vs. 22), subdual attack successful, 25 nonlethal damage.]

The woman in the black armor collapses on the ground, a huge purple bruise forming quickly where Dara's sword connected. She is now unconscious.

[Rounds 7,8,9,10]

The zombies are eventually dispatched by the combined efforts of Nalya and Taneth's bow work.  They never actually manage to leave the circle of weeds.

When the bear comes out of it's second coccoon the combined forces are easily able to dispatch it.  The thing crumples to the ground after a savage beating, spraying ooze and slime everywhere.


Did I even hit anyone?

in any case everything is dead except:
Cultist #2 - unconscious (stabilized)
Leader - unconscious


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 10, 2004)

Looking at the unconsciuos leader, Gespath  tends to his wounds so that she will find herself in better condition on waking, and then casts charm person while she is still unconscious but looks like she is waking.

ooc - spell selection changed for after the next rest period - see updated selection RG


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_“*Abomination*,”_ Dara says, while thrusting her swordpoint down towards the unconscious figure. It looks like she is going to kill her, but the blade barely misses the neck of the snake-woman. She drives it almost two feet deep into the earth. _“See? Not dead.”_

_“She tried to poison me, I felt her bite, when her hand touched my skin. But I think I'm ok.”_

Carefully and visibly exhausted from the fighting, Dara retrieves her sword and moves over to one of the cultists and rips some of his clothing off. Sitting down on a nearby stone, she drips some water on the blade of her sword and starts cleaning it from the stain.

_“Tie her up well, she is very strong.”_


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 10, 2004)

Ian ignores the captives and walks up towards the menhir, curious to see what the fiendish druid was studying.


----------



## Quirhid (Jun 10, 2004)

[ooc: How many arrows did Taneth lose?]

Taneth gets down from the saddle and joins others.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 11, 2004)

Gespeth binds the woman's wounds making sure that any bleeding has stopped.  The bruise on her side is not going away for a very long time.  You also find something else that is very strange on the back of her neck and extending down beneath her armor is a strange hump.  It is a decidedly different color with all the blue veins that run underneath it, given it a distinct blue tone.  There is a small orifice at the nape of the neck that is currently closed.  The strange orifice is purple and spidered with veins as well.  The hump is soft to the touch and the skin seems to move or maybe something is moving underneath the skin.  Whatever it is it is most definitely disgusting.

Dara cleans her blade and also drags the other unconsious cultist together with the others.  While Nalya offers to tie the two of them up, preferably apart from one another.

Checking out the menhir, Ian determines that it is a single large stone about 8 feet tall and pyramidal in shape.  The top appears to have been sundered by some form of natural occurance or possibly the rain has since eroded the edges as they are no longer sharp.  It is about 3 feet to a side and covered in fading runes.  The side that the leader had been reading (the one facing the glade which faces west-north-west)  contains some of the more readable runes.  It appears that the runes are written in several different languages.  Most of which you cannot read, but you do find some that are written in Abyssal.  It is difficult to catch much of anything though and will take time to decipher.

After the weeds have fallen silent and the zombies uncovered, Taneth and Nalya begin picking through the grass to find some of their bolts.  Nalya is able to find about 3 usable ones having shot 10 and Taneth recovers 4 of the 10 he shot.

[ooc: Before I go denying you any knowledge what languages do Mahe and  Donner speak.  Here is the link to the language section: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1460653&postcount=44]


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 11, 2004)

Finding the hump on the body Gespath decides against casting the spell.  Instead he inspects it closer, suspecting a parasite beneath the skin.

Gespath shouts out to the others

Over here, I think there is something you need see.

H ethen readies his dagger, when the others are there he will see what lies beneath the skin!


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 11, 2004)

"Aye, abomination," says Mahe in response to Dara.  "But let's not get carried away, eh?"  He gives her a cocerned look.  "Is anyone hurt?"

In reponse to Gespath, Mahe comes over only to recoil, his mouth pressed into a hard line.  "Feh.  More of an abomination that I thought."  He turns back.  "Hold off with that- we dinnae want to kill a helpless... woman, or whatever she is."


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm not going to kill her, just cut through the skin and see what's there.  but I want the rest around in case whatever it is decides to jump me!  Unless you would refer to do the cutting, I cannot say I have much in the way of surgical skills!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

Shaking her head slightly, Dara's lips form into a faint smile. Her voice is being soft and actually quite pleasant, and it does not carry the rather arrogant tone of earlier.

_“I'm ok, thanks.”_

 She then looks down towards the _creature_ as Gespath asks everyone to come over. Slightly disgusted by what she is seeing there, she turns back to Mahe.

_“I told you, I'm not going to kill her, don't be worried. It might seem that I get carried away in battle sometimes, but I do not totally lose control. Really, we should cut her head off right here, but I'll leave the decision for you. She could still give us valuable information about what is going in this wood on and the means to prevent it from spreading further. I'll take a look for tracks, once we are finished here, maybe we can find out, where they were coming from.”_

 Dara then stands a few feet back and draws her sword again to cover Gespath, as he said.

_“I can't help you there, but I'll keep an eye on you.”_


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 11, 2004)

Ian turns his back on the menhir and leans back at it. He feels wearied, not yet drained but shorter on energy than he had been in some time. He would have to conserve his energy better in the future.
Looking with interest at the infection in the woman's neck he says, "Perhaps it is better to question her before we begin cutting into her. If it is indeed a parasite it may be controlling her and killing it might leave her little more than a mindless husk. Or not." He shrugs and sits down on a smaller stone by the foot of the menhir.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 11, 2004)

Donner dismounts from Grizzle, playing a moment with all of his dogs he comes over to the rest of his companions who hover near the menhir and the fallen woman.  "any luck with the lady there?"









*OOC:*


Languages: Low-Sheyic (common), Halfling, High Ainon


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 11, 2004)

"I kin wake her," says Mahe.  "I've got more than enough healin' fer that.  Question is, do we do it here, or elsewhere?"  Mahe casts an eye at the Mehir, and frowns.  Was this text always here?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_“I'll check the surrounding meanwhile...”_

Since it seems that the cutting and waking could wait a little more, Dara sheathes her sword again and starts to walk the clearing, looking for any tracks she can find and in what direction those lead (also if they are coming to the clearing or going from the clearing and whether they belong to the ones encountered here or someone else). Besides, there are more than enough present, so that the snake-woman shouldn't make any trouble.

OOC: Survival (track) +8, taking 10 for a result of 18.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 12, 2004)

We can wait, but if it is something that is controlling her mind, how do we know it will not try for one of us?  Alternatively it might be able to damage her before we can remove it if she awakens.  The risk is high either way, but i will wait to see what the consensus is before I act.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 12, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "I kin wake her," says Mahe.  "I've got more than enough healin' fer that.  Question is, do we do it here, or elsewhere?"




"Why not here? The longer we wait the greater the likelyhood that something's going to go wrong."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 14, 2004)

Dara scouts the circle finding quite a few interesting leads.  First of course you can tell that many individuals crossed back and forth across the clearing so much so that the area is too trampled to get an accurate estimate of numbers.  To the east there are rough tracks for three humanoids, but those dissappear about 20 feet from the clearing.  They were heading east south east.  To the west there are older tracks, perhaps 3 or 4 days old.  There are a large number of individuals all heading towards the clearing.  It would be pretty easy to follow the tracks, especially the foot-dragging ones probably created by the zombies.

not sure if you have decided what to do with the leader - cut into her, wake her with healing...  also did you want to spend any time deciphering the menhir.  only Ian has paid much attention to it.  though Mahe no those runes were not there before.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_“They were coming from the west, probably three or four days ago. Since then, they have stayed here it seems, this place must have some importance. Well, obviously. There are also some tracks leading to the southeast, but they stop abruptly, I can only guess, that these are from flying creatures like the one we have encountered.”_

OOC: Could the humanoid tracks to the E-SE be from some flying creature as we have seen earlier?

 Oh, and no, Dara does not want to decipher the runes... she will leave that to the intellectual.


----------



## Quirhid (Jun 15, 2004)

"What did you find?" Taneth asks when Dara joins the others. He seems to be very interested about the leader.


----------



## Quirhid (Jun 15, 2004)

ooc: I'm not going to post for awhile (maybe a week or so). I'll let you know when I'm back posting. If Erekose would be so kind... Sorry, this came too quickly for me too!


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 17, 2004)

Right, so we wait until she wakes up then?  Just be ready to act if she tries something - I don't fancy being at the receiving end of any spells!  Any of you anygood with ropes and check my handiword?

Gespeth stands up, his knife in hand.  Wandering what that thing on her back is and how it will affect her.

_Hope that thing doesn't use its mind like Ian does, that would be a real problem, I guess I better position myself to take it out if it does._ 

So thinking he moves behind the woman, putting his knife by the lump and waiting for her to wake up (or be woken up).


----------



## Thanee (Jun 17, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_“Right. If you want to ask her any questions, you'll have to keep her alive... for so long, at least. I'll stand ready, in case she tries something.”_


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 18, 2004)

ooc: re: the tracks heading e-se could be, though Tir only reported one flying creature and you never saw any more than that.

re: quirhid, np. thanks for letting us know.  see you when you get back.

Making sure that the woman in the black armor is tied securely. Mahe moves to heal her while the others stand guard in case she tries to do anything.  Mahe draws power from the green around him, casting _cure moderate wounds_ on the woman.  The bruise on her cheek softens as do the puncture wounds from his staff.  It takes a bit of time for her to come around having taken quite the hit from Dara's sword.

As awareness begins to dawn, she glares straight at Mahe malevolence seeping from her gaze.  She struggles against the ropes, but they hold.  She spits once at Mahe's face, but misses as he has pulled back by now.  Gespeth summons arcane energies to bind her mind and convince her to talk, casting _charm person_, but as suspected the spell fizzles.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2004)

OOC: Hey, you wanted to ask her questions... or are we waiting for Mahe?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2004)

ooc: i dont know what you had planned, but she is awake now...


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 22, 2004)

Standing behind the woman Gespath adresses her

A few questions for you.  First, who and what are you?  Second, what are you doing here?  Third what is with the plant bears and the last one for the moment - just what is this in your back?  Please answer- I really don;t know how good my surgical skills are!  The last bit emphasised by sliding the knife blade along the hump!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 24, 2004)

The woman looks up at Gespeth staring him straight in the eye.  Her brow furrows and her eyelids narrow giving you one of the most evil looking expressions you have ever seen.  She remains silent through the first few questions but when you ask about the hump on her back you get a reaction, perhaps not the one you were looking for though.  She smiles a little as your dagger touches the hump and says, "Those are my friends."  The small sphincter at the nape of the neck opens quickly and small spiders quickly swarm out of the hole, up your knife and begin crawling all over you.  The others see a black mass of spiders crawl up Gespeth's arm, swarming all over him. The tiny spiders find flesh where ever they can, sinking their poison into your blood.  After only a few moments you feel very weak from the bites. [ooc: failed fort save, 4 Str dmg]


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 24, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> . The tiny spiders find flesh where ever they can, sinking their poison into your blood.  After only a few moments you feel very weak from the bites. [ooc: failed fort save, 4 Str dmg]




ooc AARGH, I just knew that hump was bad news!

Gespath drops to the ground, rolling and aquirming, trying to squash as many of the little spiders as he can-swatting at them with his hands as well.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 24, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

Dara, quite ungallant, kicks the woman at the shoulder, so she ends up with her back on the ground and then puts one foot on her chest, pointing her sword down and putting the tip on her neck.

_“Stop them! Now!”_

She gives her only a few seconds before she starts to push the blade further down...


----------



## Quirhid (Jun 24, 2004)

Taneth raises his bow ready to fire.

[ooc: I'm back! Ready action: fire an arrow if the leader tries to do something offensive.]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 25, 2004)

The woman smirks until Dara's sword bite into her.  "All right." she says, clearly pained from the blood now running out of the wound. She nudges Gespeth with he foot and the spiders leave him, running up her leg and swarming over her until they have all returned to the confines of the hump on her back.  The sphincter closes again, all the spiders hidden.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_“Do this again, and you die.”_

Dara then raises her sword and steps back.

_“Now, answer the questions!”_


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 25, 2004)

Trying to move her bound hands to staunch the wounds, the woman looks up at Dara then numbly begins answering the questions. "I am called the Hound and we were here to study these runes.  The plant bears?  oh you mean our friends, they are bears infected with a disease called the Blight."  She stops there, waiting for more questions.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 25, 2004)

Groaning as he sits up, feeling the burning of the poison in his veins, Gespath fingers his dagger while looking at the women

A few more questions then _Hound_.  What is that Menhir, what significance are those runes?  Who are you working for and who told you about us?  And while we're about it, when are those flying friends of yours coming back?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

Meanwhile, Dara distracts herself, by punching holes into the ground with her sword, driving it a few inches into the ground, turning the blade left, then right, and retracting it, only to repeat the process.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 28, 2004)

Encouraged to spill her guts by the bleeding wound Dara's sword had inflicted, the Hound continues, "This runestone was one of four sealing the Golkuroeth Tree prison for my master Kaerthenys the Plagueborn.  When he is free you shall all feel his poison.  Already your horse over there has been infected with his divine blight." glancing over at Ian's bow and Dara's sword, she continues, 

"The runes here hold the key to freeing my master who is held prisoner within the heart of the tree.  Only now that the ancient seals are breaking can we read the runes.  The second appocalypse is here!"  She lets her enthusiasm get the best of her before continuing. 

"Told us about you, I am not sure what you mean?  No one told us about you.  We have been sent here to uncover the secrets of the runes and keep the secret of it's opening quiet.  As you are in the woods, one or more of our agents will find you again and make sure that you never make it out of here alive, like Skezzram my flying friend as you put it."

As it is quite obvious that she is willing to talk, any other questions you have are answered promptly.  Though every once in a while you see her checking the sky above the clearing over your shoulder.  It is currently early afternoon and it will still be a few hours before sunset.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 28, 2004)

Looking at Dara, Gespath comments

I think we need to prepare for company.

Gespath then shouts to the others

Keep a sharp eye, I think we can expect company any moment now!

Turning to the Hound he asks her

So, when are your flying friends returning?  And just how do we cure this blight you have inflicted on our companion's horse?  And where is this tree containing your master?


----------



## Quirhid (Jun 28, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Encouraged to spill her guts by the bleeding wound Dara's sword had inflicted, the Hound continues, "This runestone was one of four sealing the Golkuroeth Tree prison for my master Kaerthenys the Plagueborn. When he is free you shall all feel his poison. Already your horse over there has been infected with his divine blight." glancing over at Ian's bow and Dara's sword, she continues,




"Are you suggesting that Sadet is sick?" Taneth asks. Briefly observing his horse over his shoulder he keeps his aim.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 28, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_“So, is your master free already? And where is this prison tree you speak of? Is it your doings here, which are responsible for the state of the forest now, or is it the nearing presence of your great master? Or what else might be the source for this blight? Tell them!”_

 Once she has asked her questions, Dara nods towards Gespath and after cleaning the tip of her blade again, sheathes the large sword only to move towards a point of the clearing, where she can take watch.

_“Call me, if she stops talking, so I can continue my work!”_

 She says it loud enough for the Hound to hear her words.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 28, 2004)

Gespath nods at Dara

Just remember to watch the skys- their are flyers on the way!


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 28, 2004)

The moment the spiders escaped from the disgusting creature on the woman's back, Mahe moved to Gespath's side.  "Hold still, lad.  I kin help with the poison."  He has Gespeth lie down and hold still to slow the poison's spread and gives hima healing herb or two.

Heal +10 against the secondary effects.

As he works, Mahe listens to the Hound speak.  He is grinding his teeth together.  He turns to Nalya.  "Dae this all sound right, lass?" he asks tersely.  He looks at the bear's corpses, and then turns suddenly to the woman.  "Tell me about the blight."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 30, 2004)

"Well ain't it wonderful then, I'm not out for bein' out in the open when I can be jumped from the sky so I'll be movin' on under cover of the forest."  With that Donner calls his dogs to him and moves towards a close forested area with relatively dense and unmanagable canopy.  He rests his lance across his lap, his shield within arms reach and his crossbow cradled in tense wait.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 30, 2004)

ghostknight said:
			
		

> So, when are your flying friends returning? And just how do we cure this blight you have inflicted on our companion's horse? And where is this tree containing your master?




Seeing Dara turn away for a moment she spits on the ground at your question, but continues as the noise draws Dara's gaze once again. "They should have stopped you from reaching us already.  The blight cannot be cured, it is a divine blessing from Kaerthenys.  Consider your horse blessed to join us.  The tree is off west in the deeper forest."  At her directions, Nalya nods, agreeing that that was the tree she had been leading you to.



			
				Quirhid said:
			
		

> "Are you suggesting that Sadet is sick?"



"Oh, yes, you can already see the way he is all bony losing weight and his head drops more than a horse would normally carry it.  Soon the bubbos will start to form under his legs and then it is only a matter of time before he joins the Plagueborn's legions." She says, looking Sadet over to confirm her predictions.  Indeed small green pustules have begun forming beneath his back legs.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> “So, is your master free already? And where is this prison tree you speak of? Is it your doings here, which are responsible for the state of the forest now, or is it the nearing presence of your great master? Or what else might be the source for this blight? Tell them!”



"We are working to free him, but according to this menhir it is only a matter of time now.  The rituals have been complete and soon his might will be released once more upon the world.  Our presence? no, it is my master's presence for from him all plagues are given life.  We discovered the means to begin spreading the blight when we first entered the Golkuroeth Tree."



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Heal +10 against the secondary effects.



The poison has been halted, it will no longer trouble Gespeth.

[ooc: think i got it all there. sorry if my posts are a bit erratic, my wife and i are preparing for an intercontinental move back to canada in a couple weeks. so i dont have a lot of time online.]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jun 30, 2004)

Ian listens to the interrogation with interest, nodding inwardly as the story seems to confirm what they had already learned. He sighs quietly when he notices the infection on the horse, it was unfortunate that it would have to be put down.
"I think we have learned all that we need to know from this abomination," he says in an indifferent voice, "Perhaps it is time to dissect her. It could be useful to learn more of the nature of her infection, and she is clearly of no more use to us now."


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 30, 2004)

We should gag her and make ssure she cannot move, let us prepare for her allies return!  Dara, will you just make sure she behaves herself while I gag her?  Let us not have any firther spider antics now- I think that would call for death.

With that he gives the Hound a cold smile as he tears a strip of cloth from one of the dead bodies to use to gage her.


----------



## Quirhid (Jul 1, 2004)

"You're lying!" Taneth cries and brings the point of his arrow very close to the woman's eye. The elf seems to be mad with rage. "What did you do to Sadet, you wench!" he yels. "You better pray that there's a cure or I'll personally swear that your death shall not be quick and painless!"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

Coming close again, Dara stands ready to protect Gespath, while he gags the Hound.

_“This doesn't sound good... not good at all. Where should we be heading now? To the tree this fiend mentioned?”_


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 5, 2004)

At the talk of dissection she pales and shrinks down.  "I gave you the information you asked for.  The least you could do is spare me my life, please dont kill me.  I'll tell you anything else you want to know, even about my little friends if you want."  As her mouth is gaged she stops moving, hoping that acquiescence will spare her.

With the woman safely gaged, Nalya moves over to Sadet suggesting, "I do not know if the Transcendant Owl can spare your horse or not but I will try to pray on it's behalf.  Tonight I shall prepare the healing herbs I need to summon the Owl's blessing."  She says, hoping to sooth Taneth.

With the woman bound and the other unconsious warrior also bound, you have some time to either wait for their reinforcements whom you know are somewhere behind you, or to continue on and try to stay one step ahead.


----------



## Quirhid (Jul 5, 2004)

"It better work,"  Taneth replies, "Your life depends on it." He calms down and lowers his bow still gazing the woman.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 5, 2004)

Removing the gag, Gespath looks at her.

Start talking.  Its all your life is worth right now.  Lie, hide facts or anything else and your life will be forfeit.  So, how do we cure the horse and what is it about those little friends of yours that we do not know?  And what are the allies that are coming back?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 6, 2004)

ooc: not sure if i was clear enough, Nalya is the one who offered to try to cure the horse.  she is a cleric (cause you needed one).


----------



## Quirhid (Jul 6, 2004)

ooc: It still works, though. If Nalya doesn't succeed, Hound dies. Ofcourse the threat was ment to her!    Sorry!


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 6, 2004)

ooc Same here.  Can always hope for a more informative answer than last time- after all, if she is worrying about being killed, why not ket her sweat to earn her life back?  Which of course begs the question, what do we do with her?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 12, 2004)

She replies to Gespeth's questions hesitantly as she knows that she does not have the answers he seeks. "The Plagueborn's plagues will ravage the world for there is no known cure.  Even the Thousand Temples' magic will not be enough to quell the tide.  Only he can offer the cure if he so desired.  But of course he is still trapped in the Golkuroeth Tree."

"My friends? Oh you mean my spiders.  This was a boon granted by the Mantled Brotherhood to those in service of the Plagueborn.  They seek to spread his favors to the faithful.  It is a skin graft attached beneath the skin on my back and I control the orifice."

"Those who return include Gravven Dreadwing, the one whom you saw with wings and three of the treefolk who have been turned to the worship of the Plagueborn.  The volodni of the deep woods were quick to turn to our side once they had seen the ease with which we can help turn the world with the Blight."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

Dara meanwhile turns to Taneth, talking in a whisper, so the Hound cannot hear her: _“I'm sorry for your horse, I wish I could help you there. But don't kill her in anger. It won't help you. Believe me, I've learned this lesson the hard way, don't go there. It might be strange advice coming from me, but it really is what seperates us from them, that we can show mercy and compassion. I'll cut her down without a moment of hesitation, if the situation is right, but now, that she is bound and helpless... let's just leave her here for her friends as a little warning. We have more important matters to attend!”_

 She then moves over to the Hound and looks down to her. _“Listen carefully! If we ever meet again, my sword will cut you, not just bruise you. And we both know what that means.”_

 Afterwards she goes back to watching the surroundings until everyone is ready to depart.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 12, 2004)

Gespeth nods.  

Very well, you seem to be truthful for the moment.  I will replace the gag, I do not want any untoward warnings or spells when your friends return!

So, we need to prepare for the flying one and three tree folk, anyone know more about these treefolk?  What it is we could be facing?

Gespath moves to gag her and then moves into cover to remain hidden when the others return.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 13, 2004)

Ian turns back from studying the writing on the stone, looking at Dara and Gespeth for a moment. Then he shakes his head a fraction and turns back to the studies, they would discover the folly of their naivéty soon enough. Their enemy would return their mercy with a knife in the back, but the truth of that was something they would have to experience for themselves.


----------



## Quirhid (Jul 14, 2004)

Taneth snorts and lowers his bow. _Dara has a point, I'm not a cruel man. Even when it's hopeless to try to save Sadet, I still couldn't kill the helpless woman. Curse it!_

With a sigh and a sad face, the elf turns to Dara. "Could you kill Sadet? I mean, I couldn't hurt him. I just can't... Just please, don't let him suffer, okay? I need to clear my thoughts." Taneth walks away from the others to give Sadet a last stroke. Then he continues to the forest so that no one can see him.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

_“We don't even know, whether she spoke the truth, or whether she even knows all about these matters. Maybe there is a way to cure it. Nalya might know more about this.”_


----------



## Quirhid (Jul 15, 2004)

double post


----------



## Quirhid (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“We don't even know, whether she spoke the truth, or whether she even knows all about these matters. Maybe there is a way to cure it. Nalya might know more about this.”_




"She had no reason to lie, Dara, and if she spoke the truth there's nothing we can do."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 15, 2004)

Quirhid said:
			
		

> "She had no reason to lie, Dara, and if she spoke the truth there's nothing we can do."




"If ya can't see what she's doing at the least let Nalya look into it before you kill yer horse.  She may well be plain cruel or worse yet, trying to manipulate you into killing yer own horse, devastating to put one you consider a friend out of their misery," a gruff sigh escapes his lips, "at least if you aren't used to it yet."

Turning towards Ian, Donner says, "I'm not the greatest shot at range, so if you can catch whatever flies in with that cocoon thing of yours, I'll do my best to take care of it on the ground."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 15, 2004)

Ian speaks thoughtfully under his breath, touching the writing on the menhir softly "We should probably destroy these inscriptions, but not before we have copied them, and not before the plagueborn reinforcements arrive. We will need some more time with our prisoner..."  

He turns when Donner approaches him, "Hm. If it comes close enough I can. I've never tried that trick on a flying creature before, it will be interesting to see what happens. 
But let's get everybody out of this clearing and into some cover, for now. We can't do anything about the deceased, but it's probably best if we can make our enemies think that we have left the area." He looks at the bound woman, "Do you think you could carry her by yourself, or do you need a hand?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 16, 2004)

We can't do much about the deceased- but we can prop them up etc so it looks ok from a distance.  If the area is deserted they will be very suspicious


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 16, 2004)

"It would be difficult to do that with the bears, and it would lead an observant foe to suspect an ambush. They will likely be wary whatever we do." He shrugs and watches the sky. "We don't have much time, it would be best to act soon." He takes his own advice, bends down and picks up the feet of the bound woman and starts dragging her to the nearest thicket of trees.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

Dara also takes up a position at the edge of the forest, where she can hide herself and watch the clearing.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 19, 2004)

Gespath shrugs as the others decide not to try and set the clearing up and moves into the shadow of the trees.  He does not expect to play much part in the coming battle, but he can at least keep a lookout...


----------



## Quirhid (Jul 20, 2004)

_Donner's right. Maybe Nalya can still help Sadet, but I think the woman spoke the truth. It's possible that she was never ment to know that there's a cure. This can just be a Plagueborn's way to manipulate his enemies and minions._


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2004)

Having gotten all of the information that they can from the woman, Gespeth replaces her gag.  She struggles a little and tries to beg to be let go as the gag is put in place.  Her movement ceases as she looks back at Dara's large sword nearby.

Nalya moves over to Sadet looking carefully at the infections under it's legs and at the general condition of the horse.  After a few minutes she turns to Taneth, "It may be possible to heal the infection.  I have not seen anything quite like this, especially given the result we have seen in the other beasts of the forest.  But we may have caught it in Sadet before it could spread too far.  I am not prepared at the moment to call upon the Transcendant Owl for the proper healing, but at first light I shall try.  For the moment we should lie her down and make her as comfortable as possible so that she does not strain herself before then."

Ian at the monolith you are able to discover a bit more about what the Abyssal runes tell.  According to those you can decypher they tell some of the history of the first Apocalypse.  From what you can make out about 1000 years ago the No-god Mog Pharau walked the earth.  Beneath him 4 great generals drove his armies against the men of the Three Seas.  Thousands upon countless thousands died before his marauding hordes.  Some turned to follow him, like the Sranc, while others were turned forcefully such as the creatures of the forest.  

At this point the tale focuses a bit more upon the Plagueborn, one of the No-gods generals.  Through devilish plagues and the corruption of nature, the Plagueborn conquered the western plains.  He drove the elves from their ancient cities, bringing them to ruin and forcing those who remained to constantly move in hopes of evading his forces.  

Among the remaining elves a force of powerful mages and druids gathered to try and stop him.  With the help of Anasurimbor, called here the Walker of the True Path, they were able to conquer the plagues that the Plagueborn had created.  Without that he was unable to stop them as they came to his citadel.   

It switches to another language that you cannot read at this point.  Presumably the tale continues, perhaps detailing how Anasurimbor and the elves captured the Plagueborn.  This portion of the tale only covers about a square foot of the rune encrusted menhir.

The rest of you do your best to remove traces of the battle.  The bears do proove to difficult to move, but the three men are easily dragged into the undergrowth if desired, as are the zombies.  The woman is currently bound at the foot of the menhir, unless care has been taken to move her as well.

About 30 minutes later Tir comes down from the eaves of the trees above where he had been hiding on watch.  Reporting to Mahe you learn that the winged man is about 10 minutes out to the south east.

Dara and Mahe you both know that the Volodni are a secretive race of Pine folk who live in dense forests towards the northern parts of the Three Seas.  There are not too many of them around these parts, but the mountain slopes in the western eaves of this forest are known to house a small community.  They are normally peace loving creatures who care for the forest, tending to the plants around them.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter*

Once Mahe spreads the word, that the enemy has been sighted, Dara will move back towards a place at the edge of the forest and hide there. She will take up position a bit away from the others, so they can better outmaneuver whoever is coming to the clearing.

 As soon as she can see any opponent, she will activate her ring once more.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 20, 2004)

Gespath looks around himself, making sure he is well concealed.

_Damn, no spells ready for combat.  Just have to stay out of sight unless I can see something useful to do..._

ooc:How long has it been?  I'm trying to determine if his mage armor is still active...


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 20, 2004)

ooc: The woman was dragged aside under the cover of some trees. 

Ian rubs his chin thoughtfully, watching the sky from his position in the trees but still considering the strange writing on the menhir. Maybe one of the others would recognize it. If it held any clue to the unchaining of the No-god it would have to be destroyed.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2004)

ooc: been about 40-45 minutes since the last battle.  the group following you had been about 3 hours behind, but has been able to catch up.  they are now 10 minutes out.  so yeah I think that your mage armor is still on.


----------



## Quirhid (Jul 21, 2004)

Taneth nods to Nalya and joins others under the trees.

OOC Erekose13: If Taneth didn't cast mage armor in the previous battle, he will cast it now.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 21, 2004)

Skirting under the treeline near Mahe, Donner assembles his dogs in a small circle around him.  Giving Grizzle a good tussle around the ears he says to the dog "now you don't be goin' crazy over any flying thing; the rest of ya, keep yer flappin' ears open for anything creeping from the forests."  Resting his lance across his lap and resting the shield within easy reach, he preps the crossbow to fire once again, grumbling about the inadequacies of ranged combat and being unable to feel the grunt of his opponent as his weapon drives itself into their flesh.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 23, 2004)

Over the eaves of the trees you see Dreadwing fly in a high circle above the clearing.  It doesnt look like he has seen you yet, but you do see him signal something with his hands while looking at a spot some where to the south of you.  As three pine folk break through the edge of the glade, Dreadwing circles low over them.  The three tree folk do not look like healthy specimens of their type.  Even from here you can see their twisted nature, the leaves of their hair hang limply looking more like rotting vegetation and their limbs are emaciated.


[ooc: give me a day to put together their stats and combat will begin with my next post.  until then here are a couple of nice pics to enjoy:
Gravven Dreadwing (in the back)
Volodni


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 27, 2004)

Ian bumps his toe on a root while watching the Dreadwing approach like an ominous shadow over the forest.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 27, 2004)

Gespath watches as the enemy descend, cursing not having loaded up with a more offensive armory of spells for the day.  

_In the morning, but right now I am stuck without a cursed effective spell.  Stay hidden, stay low and go into battle when it looks survivable!_


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 29, 2004)

Dreadwing and the three volodni stop over the corpse of one of the bears.  One of the  volodni bends down placing his hand on the bear, while the other 2 scan the trees around the area.  Dreadwing drops to the ground, peering at the foot prints on the floor of the clearing.  He says to the others, "They may still be here, these tracks are not very old."  Just then one of the volodni who had been keeping watch points in the direction of Taneth and Sadet, spotting the horse through the trees.  

Having already activated her ring Dara is ready to spring.  The party is spread out over the eastern eaves behind the menhir.  Dara and Mahe are withing charging range as is Donner given Grizzle's speed.  The others are perhaps 70 feet away, easily within bow and spell range.  Only one of the volodni will act during the surprise round.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter - HP 35/35 AC 15(17) Atk +6 (2d6+12[+2FE][+2d6SA], 19-20/x2)*

Dara charges the group without hesitation, as soon as she sees an opening. She tries to reach Dreadwing, but if she cannot, she'll attack one of the Volodnis instead, which is nearest to her, sweeping low, trying to knock her opponent to the ground.

OOC: Charge. Trip attack -> Dreadwing or Volodni (unless they are huge or something ) (+6 touch attack, no AoO, Str check with +7, follow-up attack as above, if successful (her target then has -4 AC for being prone and probably no Dex bonus to AC since it is still flat-footed from the surprise round)). Power Attack 4.


----------



## Quirhid (Jul 30, 2004)

*Taneth Aislan (hp 14/14, AC 19 (+4 Spell), atk +2 m (1d8, 19-20/x2) or +6 r (1d6, x3)*

Taneth realeases an arrow towards the volodni who spotted Sadet.

OOC: Initiative?


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 30, 2004)

Watching from the trees, Gespath readies his dagge.  

_Just be ready.  When they are all engaged moved in, don't make yourself a target, the others are far more likely to be able to handle this physical stuff than you!_


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 30, 2004)

*Donner (ac24, hp42/42)*

Donner let's fly the bolt he had trained on the new arrivals, aiming for the one called Dreadwing.  Dropping the crossbow, he'll swing his shield into position getting ready to charge in next round.









*OOC:*


+7 crossbow (1d8 dmg, 19-20)


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 30, 2004)

Ian once again flexes his mind, willing thick strands of ectoplasm to cover the dreadwing in an impenetrable cocoon.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 3, 2004)

[Surprise Round]

Ian's coccoon swirls into being around the bat-winged elf, but as if some preternatural sense warns him of the danger, Dreadwing manages to evade capture for the moment. [reflex save passed]

Donner's bolt flies wide, cementing the little halfling's beliefs in ranged weaponry.

Gespeth is ready for where ever he is needed.

Taneth launches his arrow at the volodni pointing in their direction.  The arrow hits the creature smack in the cheek, tearing out a piece of rotting wood and exposing the creature's black teeth. [hit V1, 5 dmg]

Dara sets off at a run as soon as they are spotted.  Watching the arrows and bolts fall around her she barrels into the demonic looking leader of the hunters.  Dreadwing is knocked flat off his feet as Dara brings her sword round for the kill.  The sword slams into his armor, bashing his chest and probably cracking a few ribs. [tripped Dread, hit w/ follow up, 31 dmg ~ouch]

Dreadwing growls and spits in a dark and twisted tongue from the ground, "You will pay for that with your life."

The volodni who is now missing half of his face draws a wicked looking scimitar and aims it at Dara.  Her attention diverted elsewhere he manages to sneak it in under her sword arm.  The sword tears a wide gash in her side which begins to bleed profusely. [hit Dara, 13 dmg, 1 Con damage]

Mahe runs in with his quarterstaff and slams the spikes into the nearest volodni, careful of that bloody weapon it carries.  The butt of his spear fails to find purchase however.

Nalya fires her crossbow at one of the other volodni standing a bit back from Dara, Dreadwing and the other two.  The arrow finds purchase, striking the creature in the leg. [hit V2, 3dmg]


Damage Recap:
V1 5dmg
V2 3dmg
Dreadwing 31 dmg
Dara 13 dmg, 1 con dmg

ooc: sorry for the delay, things are a bit more hectic than I had thought in getting readjusted to life back in canada.  please bear with me.


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 3, 2004)

_Damn, Dara looks like she could use some help- may the Gods take pity on me, but here goes! _ 

Gespeth moves out, against his better judgement, trying to get close to the volodni by Dara- not charging in knowing he is unlikely to get close enough this round, but moving closer to be in position the next round.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2004)

*Dara Dragondaughter - HP 17/30(35) AC 21(23) Atk +4 (2d6+4[+2FE][+2d6SA], 19-20/x2)*

Albeit the nasty wound, Dara keeps cool and continues her assault, accompanied by a little taunt to show her disrespect.

_“You are neither the first, nor the last to say that. Don't make any promises you cannot keep!”_

 A) (Dara's initiative higher than Dreadwing's)

 Whirling her sword around once more, Dara takes advantage of the slow-moving Dreadwing and brings it down on the prone figure once more, striking for a vulnerable body part while keeping the blade between herself and her opponents in an obviously well-trained fashion.

 B) (Dara's initiative lower than Dreadwing's)

 If Dreadwing is back on his feet, Dara knocks him back to the floor, keeping her sword between herself and her opponents in an obviously well-trained fashion. Otherwise, she just attacks him (as above).

 C) (Dreadwing defeated by her turn already)

 Dara now turns her attention to the Volodni, that wounded her (attack as B)).

OOC: A) Attack as above (Dreadwing still has -4 AC for being prone and no Dex to AC for being flat-footed) -or- B) Trip attack -> Dreadwing (+4 touch attack, no AoO, Str check with +7, follow-up attack as above, if successful (Dreadwing then has -4 AC for being prone). Combat Expertise 4.

 Any AoO for standing up will be just a normal strike (remember the -4 to AC for still being prone, as well as the +8 damage from Power Attack, if it happens before Dara's action this round, otherwise the attack is as above).


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 3, 2004)

*Donner (ac24, hp42/42)*

Having chucked the useless crossbow to the ground and already prepped his shield, Donner swings his lance into position as he charges into the field, it's tip riding low and aiming to skewer the prone beast, Dreadwing.









*OOC:*


ready weapon as part of move action, full charge on Grizzle, move up to 100 ft., will try to ride-by-attack Dreadwing if he's still alive, otherwise one of the woodfolk gets it.  Ride-by-attack lance +13 melee (3d6+18)


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 4, 2004)

Ian smiles cruelly and lashes out against one of the Volodni (the apparently least wounded one) with a psionic attack of vicious energy against the pain-centers of its brain.

ooc: Power: Pain.


----------



## Quirhid (Aug 5, 2004)

Taneth fires another arrow towards the wounded volodni. "You will pay for that."


----------

